# 2018 Holiday Pendant



## bhurry

Hi all, been crazy thinking about this pendant for this year.  Does anyone have any guesses/intel on what it might be?


----------



## nicole0612

I came here looking to see if this thread had been started! I am hoping for something blue. My guess is blue agate since the timing will coincide with the wider release date of the blue agate pieces we know about so far.


----------



## **Chanel**

My guess is blue agate or rock crystal (although the latter would be more difficult because it's transparant, so not sure if that even works for a holiday pendant. I mean how would that work with engraving?).


----------



## bhurry

I know i might be crazy here but would love to see a jade one.


----------



## lynne_ross

I am guessing blue agate too.


----------



## lisawhit

+1


----------



## bhurry

It’s August already, why can’t we get some sort of intel of what it would be.  I hope of it is blue agate that it will be nice against my skin tone.  For some reason certain blues don’t look good on me


----------



## park56

bhurry said:


> I know i might be crazy here but would love to see a jade one.


It’s not crazy - they once made Vintage Alhambra in jade (green)


----------



## ShoooSh

Blue Agate ..


----------



## EpiFanatic

nicole0612 said:


> I came here looking to see if this thread had been started! I am hoping for something blue. My guess is blue agate since the timing will coincide with the wider release date of the blue agate pieces we know about so far.



Here’s to hoping!!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Another guess for Bleu Agate. 
Since the RC is transparent and the pendant is backed with gold, I don’t really see rock crystal but you never know. This year VCA has many fun surprises. 
My only wish (other than a pretty stone) is that VCA doesn’t offer a shape other than the quadrafoil. I highly doubt it since this IS the year to celebrate Vintage Alhambra but they offered a star in the past.


----------



## sammix3

Whatever it is, I’m hoping for white gold or rose gold


----------



## bhurry

texasgirliegirl said:


> Another guess for Bleu Agate.
> Since the RC is transparent and the pendant is backed with gold, I don’t really see rock crystal but you never know. This year VCA has many fun surprises.
> My only wish (other than a pretty stone) is that VCA doesn’t offer a shape other than the quadrafoil. I highly doubt it since this IS the year to celebrate Vintage Alhambra but they offered a star in the past.


I was thinking the same thing.  Hope they don’t change the shape this year as I like the quadrafoil shape.  I can’t wait to find out what stone it will be for this year.


----------



## Oleandered

I hoped this thread is here to reveal the mystery... guess we wait some more!


----------



## chaneljewel

Cannot wait...always excited for the mystery.


----------



## bhurry

‍♀️‍♀️‍♀️ Nothing yet?  Ok will wait some more


----------



## ShoooSh

Its almost 3 weeks into Aug & no hint yet .. sigh


----------



## bhurry

ShoooSh said:


> Its almost 3 weeks into Aug & no hint yet .. sigh


I know, i keep checking everyday like a crazy person hoping there’s an update.


----------



## sammix3

Every time it shows there’s a new post I get excited.  Come on just come out with the news already!!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Didn’t somebody post that the pendant will be revealed on September 15th?
If this is correct we should hear something soon.


----------



## lisawhit

I heard it's going to be yellow gold with a light color stone.....that's all I got.....


----------



## susan08

lisawhit said:


> I heard it's going to be yellow gold with a light color stone.....that's all I got.....



Light color stone hmmm. Mop/ light pink/ rock crystal. Anything else?


----------



## bhurry

lisawhit said:


> I heard it's going to be yellow gold with a light color stone.....that's all I got.....


Oh yay, i like YG and light color stone combo.  I cannot wait to find out more.


----------



## sammix3

Aww I’m not big on YG but depending on what the stone is I might get it


----------



## bhurry

susan08 said:


> Light color stone hmmm. Mop/ light pink/ rock crystal. Anything else?


Light pink opal would be nice, maybe?


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Since they have already offered pink porcelain I hope that it is not pink again.
Blue agate is pretty light....right?
I still feel that rock crystal is too translucent.  You will see the gold setting, correct?  Hmmmmm  
Fun to guess!


----------



## PennyD2911

texasgirliegirl said:


> Since they have already offered pink porcelain I hope that it is not pink again.
> Blue agate is pretty light....right?
> I still feel that rock crystal is too translucent.  You will see the gold setting, correct?  Hmmmmm
> Fun to guess!



Maybe VCA would feel seeing the YG back of the setting would not detract from rock crystal?
If anyone that matters at VCA reads that I am sure these type threads provide their daily entertainment.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

PennyD2911 said:


> Maybe VCA would feel seeing the YG back of the setting would not detract from rock crystal?
> If anyone that matters at VCA reads that I am sure these type threads provide their daily entertainment.


I’m sure that you are right.


----------



## park56

bhurry said:


> Light pink opal would be nice, maybe?


Or lavender porcelain


----------



## susan08

maybe purple Chalcedony! They never use it for Christmas! As lavender porcelain has only been used in Dubai Mall limited edition?


----------



## kimber418

_*I am sticking with my original guess of BLUE AGATE for the Holiday Pendant this year!*_


----------



## tbbbjb

kimber418 said:


> _*I am sticking with my original guess of BLUE AGATE for the Holiday Pendant this year!*_



That’s what I am betting on as well.


----------



## PennyD2911

kimber418 said:


> _*I am sticking with my original guess of BLUE AGATE for the Holiday Pendant this year!*_



I agree!


----------



## PennyD2911

Just texted with my SA, he says no blue agate for holiday pendant, there is limited availability to blue agate and for now they are just testing it in the European market to see how it is received. 
His info on holiday pendant is only YG with light color stone.


----------



## park56

PennyD2911 said:


> Just texted with my SA, he says no blue agate for holiday pendant, there is limited availability to blue agate and for now they are just testing it in the European market to see how it is received.
> His info on holiday pendant is only YG with light color stone.


Wow, thank you for the info!


----------



## bhurry

PennyD2911 said:


> Just texted with my SA, he says no blue agate for holiday pendant, there is limited availability to blue agate and for now they are just testing it in the European market to see how it is received.
> His info on holiday pendant is only YG with light color stone.


Yes thanks for the info.  Wish we could have more info as to the color of stone that will be use.


----------



## valnsw

PennyD2911 said:


> Just texted with my SA, he says no blue agate for holiday pendant, there is limited availability to blue agate and for now they are just testing it in the European market to see how it is received.
> His info on holiday pendant is only YG with light color stone.



This is what I heard too about the holiday pendant, as in it will be a light coloured stone, wasn’t told if it would be in yg, Pg or wg.


----------



## Styleanyone

Do your ladies know how much will the holiday pendent cost be?


----------



## PennyD2911

bhurry said:


> Yes thanks for the info.  Wish we could have more info as to the color of stone that will be use.



My SA says he has only been told it will be a light color stone. He is the Manager of the VCA Boutique inside NM. Possibly some of the VCA SAs will have more info.


----------



## lisawhit

PennyD2911 said:


> Just texted with my SA, he says no blue agate for holiday pendant, there is limited availability to blue agate and for now they are just testing it in the European market to see how it is received.
> His info on holiday pendant is only YG with light color stone.


that's what I said........I thought for sure it was going to be blue agate too..


----------



## texasgirliegirl

lisawhit said:


> that's what I said........I thought for sure it was going to be blue agate too..


I wonder what light colored stones they could use that haven't been used already?
Do you think that it will be an actual stone or perhaps porcelain (again)?
The only light colored stone that VCA offers that has not been used for a holiday pendant before (that I can think of) is 
Tiger's Eye.  Tiger's eye is set in Yellow Gold.  
I doubt it because red tiger's (eye AKA bull's eye) was last year's pendant though....
More waiting....


----------



## hopingoneday

Has blue chalcedony been used yet?


----------



## kimber418

PennyD2911 said:


> Just texted with my SA, he says no blue agate for holiday pendant, there is limited availability to blue agate and for now they are just testing it in the European market to see how it is received.
> His info on holiday pendant is only YG with light color stone.


Thanks for the update Penny!


----------



## pazt

Perhaps YG with Chalcedony?!?!


----------



## PennyD2911

kimber418 said:


> Thanks for the update Penny!


I wish my SA had more info, maybe next month there will be leaks about the stone choice.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

pazt said:


> Perhaps YG with Chalcedony?!?!


Chalcedony has not been used however it’s supposedly in limited supply and too translucent for earrings, even. 
I think it might be pretty set in yg though.


----------



## Junkenpo

light-colored gemstones I would love to see in yellow gold....  lavender jadeite, white nephrite, moonstone, pink opal, paua/abalone, rose quartz, or another color of lace agate.


----------



## Bethc

I keep these for reference of the past holiday pendants.


----------



## Bethc

Bethc said:


> I keep these for reference of the past holiday pendants.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4174530
> View attachment 4174531



Just to complete it, my Bulls Eye pendant from 2017


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Bethc said:


> Just to complete it, my Bulls Eye pendant from 2017
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4174700


Your bullseye holiday pendant is so pretty.
I would have purchased last year's if our boutique had a few like yours.  
The only pieces we had to choose from were so dark that they resembled the darkest letterwood.
Too similar to my onyx to justify.


----------



## Bethc

texasgirliegirl said:


> Your bullseye holiday pendant is so pretty.
> I would have purchased last year's if our boutique had a few like yours.
> The only pieces we had to choose from were so dark that they resembled the darkest letterwood.
> Too similar to my onyx to justify.



Thank you [emoji1374] of all of my pieces, this is the one I’ve gotten the most compliments on when I’m wearing it. [emoji4]


----------



## kath00

pazt said:


> Perhaps YG with Chalcedony?!?!


That would be gorgeous!


----------



## sammix3

Any news?  I think we’ve all been stuck on the price decrease lol


----------



## lisawhit

maybe yellow gold, white agate?????


----------



## classiccashmerelady

Wait, price decrease? What am I missing?


----------



## bhurry

sammix3 said:


> Any news?  I think we’ve all been stuck on the price decrease lol


I know, I’ve been waiting for any new info


----------



## bhurry

lisawhit said:


> maybe yellow gold, white agate?????


White agate would be nice


----------



## ShoooSh

bhurry said:


> White agate would be nice



White agate?! [emoji7] never seen it


----------



## ShoooSh

classiccashmerelady said:


> Wait, price decrease? What am I missing?



Prices went down in a few countries (4%)


----------



## bhurry

ShoooSh said:


> Prices went down in a few countries (4%)


Yes, with this decrease I am thinking about getting another piece along with whatever the holiday pendant will be.


----------



## Emerson

Excitedly anticipating intel on the holiday pendant! 
I have not purchased a LE holiday pendant before? Could anyone please enlighten me with how the engraving works?  Thank you so much


----------



## klynneann

Put myself on the list for the holiday pendant last weekend.  There were already about 15 people on it.  I usually do it about a month earlier, but I kept forgetting!  I think I should be ok though - I think my store usually receives about 20.  I've passed on it 3 years in a row now, I'm hoping this will be the year I purchase my first holiday pendant!


----------



## PennyD2911

Emerson said:


> Excitedly anticipating intel on the holiday pendant!
> I have not purchased a LE holiday pendant before? Could anyone please enlighten me with how the engraving works?  Thank you so much



The engraving is complimentary but the space is limited, I had my 2016 pendant engraved with my initials and the year. If you think you might sell it in the future then you can just have the year engraved on the back.


----------



## Emerson

Thank you so much! 2018 marks my son’s 10th birthday, so I would love to get something to mark the event! 



PennyD2911 said:


> The engraving is complimentary but the space is limited, I had my 2016 pendant engraved with my initials and the year. If you think you might sell it in the future then you can just have the year engraved on the back.


----------



## ShoooSh

My SA is still uncertain of the color, but she heard its YG & light toned color .. 
sigh its due to release in 3 weeks & still no info yet!!!


----------



## ShoooSh

My SA is still uncertain of the color, but she heard its YG & light toned color .. 
sigh its due to release in 3 weeks & still no info yet!!!


----------



## PennyD2911

ShoooSh said:


> My SA is still uncertain of the color, but she heard its YG & light toned color ..
> sigh its due to release in 3 weeks & still no info yet!!!



Every time I read that description my mind thinks rock crystal, even though my SA says no, still I cant help but think of it when they describe it as light color/tone.


----------



## Stardust Andromeda

PennyD2911 said:


> Every time I read that description my mind thinks rock crystal, even though my SA says no, still I cant help but think of it when they describe it as light color/tone.


By elimination, my guess now is heart-shape mother of pearl ... I will be pleased to save some money if so.


----------



## PennyD2911

Stardust Andromeda said:


> By elimination, my guess now is heart-shape mother of pearl ... I will be pleased to save some money if so.



NO NO NO please no heart shape!!  I know they have done a star once for the LE Holiday Pendant but the Alhambra motif is so quintessential VCA and this is the 50th anny of VA. I am with you if it were to be heart shaped I pass.


----------



## Diamondbirdie

Would they ever do it in solid YG, do you think? I’d go for that!


----------



## PennyD2911

Diamondbirdie said:


> Would they ever do it in solid YG, do you think? I’d go for that![/QUOTE


----------



## PennyD2911

Diamondbirdie said:


> Would they ever do it in solid YG, do you think? I’d go for that!





There has not been a solid gold LE Holiday pendant since they began releasing them, we know that it will not be this year's pendant, but with VCA there is always a "maybe".[emoji1]


----------



## Louish

I'm new to VCA & spent my budget on my onyx earrings but I'm still super excited to see what it is! How much more is the holiday pendant compared to the regular Vintage?


----------



## chaneljewel

No heart shape, please!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Diamondbirdie said:


> Would they ever do it in solid YG, do you think? I’d go for that!


They could do a textured yg pendant.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

PennyD2911 said:


> There has not been a solid gold LE Holiday pendant since they began releasing them, we know that it will not be this year's pendant, but with VCA there is always a "maybe".[emoji1]


If they offer a textured yg pendant with the diamond for the holidays I would rather pay more and buy the pave pendant.


----------



## WildFeather

What has been the average price of a holiday pendant at release?


----------



## kimber418

WildFeather said:


> What has been the average price of a holiday pendant at release?



I do not remember exactly but I think the range is $3300-$3500.  I did not buy last years holiday pendant but I did for several years prior to 2017.


----------



## MyDogTink

Chrysoprase? Just a guess cause it’s used in the bouton d’or line.


----------



## WildFeather

MyDogTink said:


> Chrysoprase? Just a guess cause it’s used in the bouton d’or line.



Omg if it’s chrysoprase i am definitely buying!!!


----------



## WildFeather

kimber418 said:


> I do not remember exactly but I think the range is $3300-$3500.  I did not buy last years holiday pendant but I did for several years prior to 2017.



Thank you!  I’m pretty new to VCA so this is good to know.


----------



## AntiqueShopper

texasgirliegirl said:


> They could do a textured yg pendant.


I was thinking this as well.


----------



## WingNut

MyDogTink said:


> Chrysoprase? Just a guess cause it’s used in the bouton d’or line.


Ok I have to know what this is....

edit: Just did a search...looks almost like a light jade if I'm seeing it correctly....no striations like Malachite?


----------



## Cavalier Girl

WingNut said:


> Ok I have to know what this is....
> 
> edit: Just did a search...looks almost like a light jade if I'm seeing it correctly....no striations like Malachite?



Yes, very similar.  Like jadeite, it can have some color variation.


----------



## susan08

heard rumor that this year is gold mother of pearl. Can’t 100% guarantee though.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

susan08 said:


> heard rumor that this year is gold mother of pearl. Can’t 100% guarantee though.


What exactly does this mean?


----------



## bhurry

texasgirliegirl said:


> What exactly does this mean?


Yes, does it mean yellow gold with mother of pearl?  Wasn’t this already done before?


----------



## PennyD2911

bhurry said:


> Yes, does it mean yellow gold with mother of pearl?  Wasn’t this already done before?



MOP has been done in YG WG PG and star shape in YG.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

PennyD2911 said:


> MOP has been done in YG WG PG and star shape in YG.


I can’t imagine mop with yg. 
Guilloche? 
VCA is much better at keeping secrets this year. 
No doubt.


----------



## PennyD2911

texasgirliegirl said:


> I can’t imagine mop with yg.
> Guilloche?
> VCA is much better at keeping secrets this year.
> No doubt.



Maybe it is going to be Sevres rather than a stone ???


----------



## Stardust Andromeda

susan08 said:


> heard rumor that this year is gold mother of pearl. Can’t 100% guarantee though.



I think they are using golden mother of pearl as the motif. If I am right in my interpretation, then it could be really pretty.

@texasgirliegirl : they appear to be better at keeping secrets this year possibly because they keep going back to the drawing board after we slamdunk so many possibilities.


----------



## susan08

texasgirliegirl said:


> What exactly does this mean?



My SA said it might be gold mother of pearl. MOP in gold color, like grey MOP. Someone else mentioned gold hardware, so I guess it’s YG with gold MOP.

I’m very curious to see the pictures!! They should release soon in September!


----------



## valnsw

susan08 said:


> heard rumor that this year is gold mother of pearl. Can’t 100% guarantee though.





Stardust Andromeda said:


> I think they are using golden mother of pearl as the motif. If I am right in my interpretation, then it could be really pretty.



That’s what I heard too but wasn’t shown any pic or swatches.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Stardust Andromeda said:


> I think they are using golden mother of pearl as the motif. If I am right in my interpretation, then it could be really pretty.
> 
> @texasgirliegirl : they appear to be better at keeping secrets this year possibly because they keep going back to the drawing board after we slamdunk so many possibilities.


Thank you. 
Could be interesting....


----------



## jenaps

I wonder if they will do the earrings this year too


----------



## Oleandered

After Susan’s post I tried googling golden MOP, and no luck. Can’t even imagine, but the description sounds lovely


----------



## lynne_ross

I like the idea of golden mop. I don't have any holiday pendants since I am new to VCA. Do they usually just do a pendant or are there other pieces they add for the holiday collection?


----------



## bhurry

lynne_ross said:


> I like the idea of golden mop. I don't have any holiday pendants since I am new to VCA. Do they usually just do a pendant or are there other pieces they add for the holiday collection?


A holiday bracelet maybe would be nice.


----------



## MyDogTink

Kabana uses bronze mop. Not sure how that would compare to gold mop. Anyway, it will be nice to see a new stone.


----------



## ShoooSh

Alert!!!!! [emoji615]️[emoji615]️[emoji615]️[emoji615]️

My SA sent me this & told me it might be the highly anticipated GMOP!!! Still no clue yet!


----------



## bhurry

ShoooSh said:


> Alert!!!!! [emoji615]️[emoji615]️[emoji615]️[emoji615]️
> 
> My SA sent me this & told me it might be the highly anticipated GMOP!!! Still no clue yet!
> 
> View attachment 4189663


I am interested to see how the finish pendant will look.  Hopefully it will be a nice combo and won’t look too yellow since the gold is YG.  I am afraid that the yellow MOP will just blend in instead of giving a little pop of color.


----------



## Oleandered

This bright GMOP would look nice in WG.. sigh


----------



## klynneann

ShoooSh said:


> Alert!!!!! [emoji615]️[emoji615]️[emoji615]️[emoji615]️
> 
> My SA sent me this & told me it might be the highly anticipated GMOP!!! Still no clue yet!
> 
> View attachment 4189663


There is a lot of variation in each "tile" here.  If this is the stone, I would probably want to see at least 3 or 4 pieces to select that one that appealed to me most.


----------



## bhurry

klynneann said:


> There is a lot of variation in each "tile" here.  If this is the stone, I would probably want to see at least 3 or 4 pieces to select that one that appealed to me most.


Yes, I was thinking the exact same thing.  I would really need a few variations to decide the one that suits the best.


----------



## ShoooSh

Just spoke to another SA (different store) & he confirmed its GMOP but didn’t comment further (e.g: YG  vs  WG, textured or plain GMOP)!


----------



## bhurry

ShoooSh said:


> Just spoke to another SA (different store) & he confirmed its GMOP but didn’t comment further (e.g: YG  vs  WG, textured or plain GMOP)!


Hello,

Did the SA mention when this will come out?  For some reason I read somewhere 15 Sept will be the day they release the info?  Thanks.


----------



## **Chanel**

ShoooSh said:


> Alert!!!!! [emoji615]️[emoji615]️[emoji615]️[emoji615]️
> 
> My SA sent me this & told me it might be the highly anticipated GMOP!!! Still no clue yet!
> 
> View attachment 4189663



Thank you for sharing, I think it could be quite pretty in the right GMOP shade  .  Now I wonder how it will look IRL, I can only imagine the many variations there will be for this stone.
But I am definitely interested and can't wait to see/hear more !


----------



## lynne_ross

We need another acronym for gold mop since with gmop I read grey mop! 
I hope the gold is not too yellow since that won’t work for me.


----------



## PennyD2911

Here is a pic from Google.  If it is to be Gold MOP then maybe it is closer to this.


----------



## Louish

Nice to finally see some info on this! Sounds interesting


----------



## Louish

I love mustard yellow on me.... if the pendant cane in that shade I'd be in serious trouble.


----------



## kkreme

So exciting! Thanks for all the intel  Personally I’m hoping it’ll be more of a champagne gold than yellow gold.


----------



## pazt

ShoooSh said:


> Alert!!!!! [emoji615]️[emoji615]️[emoji615]️[emoji615]️
> 
> My SA sent me this & told me it might be the highly anticipated GMOP!!! Still no clue yet!
> 
> View attachment 4189663




OH MY! this would be perfect with my champagne south sea pearls or my golden south sea pearl earrings!


----------



## kimber418

I am not feeling this at all.......


----------



## Lisa-SH

kimber418 said:


> I am not feeling this at all.......


Agree...I like the mother of pearl golden-ish color, but just can't help thinking of kitchen backsplash or bathroom tile somehow.


----------



## bhurry

Lisa-SH said:


> Agree...I like the mother of pearl golden-ish color, but just can't help thinking of kitchen backsplash or bathroom tile somehow.


Yes, i agree.  I definitely wouldn’t want to pay over 3k for a bathroom tile looking pendant.  But i still would like to see first before i make my decision.  I mean they couldn’t think of any other stone that will commemorate the 50th year????


----------



## Lisa-SH

bhurry said:


> Yes, i agree.  I definitely wouldn’t want to pay over 3k for a bathroom tile looking pendant.  But i still would like to see first before i make my decision.  I mean they couldn’t think of any other stone that will commemorate the 50th year????


Sorry I do not mean to impose the kitchen or bathroom tile impression on your gals, it could be just me, can't help thinking of the image of those beautiful tiles that I saw in LOWES or Home Depot.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

kimber418 said:


> I am not feeling this at all.......


I hope that it doesn't resemble dingy white mother of pearl....
White mop is so beautiful and clean looking.  
If it is truly yellow it might be pretty, although yellow is not an easy shade for some people's coloring.  
Some look amazing in golden south seas while others find white more flattering.  I wonder if this will be similar.
It will be fun to see.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Lisa-SH said:


> Sorry I do not mean to impose the kitchen or bathroom tile impression on your gals, it could be just me, can't help thinking of the image of those beautiful tiles that I saw in LOWES or Home Depot.


I have seen gray mop tiles before and couldn't help but wonder why VCA won't add gray mop (non pave) to the vintage alhambra collection. MOP appears to be a rather plentiful material.


----------



## PennyD2911

kimber418 said:


> I am not feeling this at all.......



+1 and hoping I am wrong [emoji2]


----------



## sammix3

We need some actual pics!!


----------



## Oleandered

Lisa-SH said:


> Sorry I do not mean to impose the kitchen or bathroom tile impression on your gals, it could be just me, can't help thinking of the image of those beautiful tiles that I saw in LOWES or Home Depot.



Easier financially to get a VCA pendant than to remodel!


----------



## park56

kimber418 said:


> I am not feeling this at all.......


I have to say, me too!


----------



## westcoastgal

Let’s see how it looks in person or in photos. They might do it right!


----------



## PennyD2911

Is the release date October 1st?


----------



## ShoooSh

bhurry said:


> Hello,
> 
> Did the SA mention when this will come out?  For some reason I read somewhere 15 Sept will be the day they release the info?  Thanks.



No unfortunately, he was super mum about it! Just a answered with a [emoji1303] when i asked him about the color.. im assuming Oct1st like it is every year


----------



## gagabag

I want to know more. Hopefully more pic infos will come out soon. My SA seems clueless about this still. I guess it may well be truly gold MOP or anything gold as this equates to 50th anniversary


----------



## lisawhit

I think gold MOP sounds pretty.....I think it will be very elegant....or it could be awful...
I'm optimistic though.....


----------



## Candice0985

I’m hopeful for gold MOP as well, I’m excited to see it and I’m glad my SA already has me on the list for this holiday pendant. Since 2014’s grey MOP I haven’t been excited for the last few years offerings.


----------



## Stardust Andromeda

kimber418 said:


> I am not feeling this at all.......


I am thinking of some extremely unhealthy teeth. I have black Tahiti pearls, pink pearls and white pearls but had always walked away from yellow pearls (all 50 shades of yellow ) ... I am hoping that with it being a clover, maybe it can be appealing?


----------



## pazt

PennyD2911 said:


> Is the release date October 1st?



Theyre available to buy on Oct 1st - announcement of the 2018 Holiday pendant will be any day now....


----------



## WingNut

kkreme said:


> So exciting! Thanks for all the intel  Personally I’m hoping it’ll be more of a champagne gold than yellow gold.


I hope this also.....mostly because I want the YG Pave pendant and if the gold MOP is too yellow it might look redundant...


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Stardust Andromeda said:


> I am thinking of some *extremely unhealthy teeth.* I have black Tahiti pearls, pink pearls and white pearls but had always walked away from yellow pearls (all 50 shades of yellow ) ... I am hoping that with it being a clover, maybe it can be appealing?


I am now having a hard time getting this association out of my mind.....


----------



## texasgirliegirl

WingNut said:


> I hope this also.....mostly because I want the YG Pave pendant and if the gold MOP is too yellow it might look redundant...


I can see jumping straight to the yg pave. 
After all, if gold is for 50 years this may be all the justification one needs.


----------



## WingNut

texasgirliegirl said:


> I can see jumping straight to the yg pave.
> After all, if gold is for 50 years this may be all the justification one needs.


Exactly.....it would need to be sufficiently different for me to justify both.


----------



## PennyD2911

pazt said:


> Theyre available to buy on Oct 1st - announcement of the 2018 Holiday pendant will be any day now....



Thanks paz [emoji171]


----------



## lshpak

My SA told me that MOP will be very nicely paired with holiday pendant. So yellow MOP is probably is the holiday pendant.


----------



## MYH

lynne_ross said:


> We need another acronym for gold mop since with gmop I read grey mop!
> I hope the gold is not too yellow since that won’t work for me.


How about yMOP. (Yellow MOP)


----------



## lynne_ross

MYH said:


> How about yMOP. (Yellow MOP)


That is perfect! Works given the pics too.


----------



## Pinkiesays

Finally got the pic from SA. Happy to share it here. [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## Oleandered

Pinkiesays said:


> View attachment 4192192
> 
> 
> Finally got the pic from SA. Happy to share it here. [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️



So delicate and lovely!! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Pinkiesays

Pinkiesays said:


> View attachment 4192192
> 
> 
> Finally got the pic from SA. Happy to share it here. [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️



It’s YG. Gold MOP. [emoji173]️


----------



## klynneann

Pinkiesays said:


> View attachment 4192192
> 
> 
> Finally got the pic from SA. Happy to share it here. [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️


Thank you so much for sharing. It’s lovely!


----------



## sammix3

Pinkiesays said:


> View attachment 4192192
> 
> 
> Finally got the pic from SA. Happy to share it here. [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️



It’s gorgeous but too bad I’m not a YG person


----------



## PennyD2911

I am pleasantly surprised. [emoji846]
I would need to see it, but from this pic I think it would work for me. 
I like that is a neutral tone.


----------



## gagabag

Thanks for sharing! I wish the stone looks darker. Looks a bit washed out on the photo. Can’t wait to see it irl!


----------



## westcoastgal

Pinkiesays said:


> View attachment 4192192
> 
> 
> Finally got the pic from SA. Happy to share it here. [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️


Thank you so much for posting this picture! I think it looks really soft and pretty, but I think I might still prefer a diamond pavé pendant instead. I’ll have to see in person too.


----------



## ShoooSh

Pinkiesays said:


> View attachment 4192192
> 
> 
> Finally got the pic from SA. Happy to share it here. [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️



Thank u SO MUCH for sharing! 

Im in love[emoji813]️[emoji813]️ any idea of the price?


----------



## bhurry

Pinkiesays said:


> View attachment 4192192
> 
> 
> Finally got the pic from SA. Happy to share it here. [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️


Thank you so much.  I am not sure yet and still would need to see it in real life.  Thanks so much


----------



## nicole0612

Pinkiesays said:


> View attachment 4192192
> 
> 
> Finally got the pic from SA. Happy to share it here. [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️



Thank you for sharing! I’m looking forward to seeing it in person!


----------



## susan08

Pinkiesays said:


> View attachment 4192192
> 
> 
> Finally got the pic from SA. Happy to share it here. [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️



thank you so much for sharing!! Need to see it in person!!


----------



## Louish

Ahh it's so pretty & delicate


----------



## ShoooSh

I cant stop staring at it [emoji813]️


----------



## kate2828

It is very pretty. But the color looks almost skin tone. Wonder how it will look on.


----------



## periogirl28

Pinkiesays said:


> View attachment 4192192
> 
> 
> Finally got the pic from SA. Happy to share it here. [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️


Thank you for sharing this.


----------



## lynne_ross

Pinkiesays said:


> View attachment 4192192
> 
> 
> Finally got the pic from SA. Happy to share it here. [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️


Thanks for sharing!


----------



## lynne_ross

I will definitely need to see in real life. Not sure it adds much variety to my collection since I wear the yg 10 motif daily.


----------



## lisawhit

Pinkiesays said:


> View attachment 4192192
> 
> 
> Finally got the pic from SA. Happy to share it here. [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️



Love this!  Thanks for the photo!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Pinkiesays said:


> View attachment 4192192
> 
> 
> Finally got the pic from SA. Happy to share it here. [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️


Thank you for sharing. 
Mother of pearl is really difficult to capture in photos. I remember when the gray mop pendant was released and it looked brown. 
Definitely worth seeing


----------



## Candice0985

Just heard from my SA- it'll be $4500 CAD + tax


----------



## texasbrooke

Just got this by text!


----------



## bhurry

texasbrooke said:


> Just got this by text!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4192614


I am still on the fence with this.  I really would need to try it on to see how it looks against my skin tone and how the stone reflects any light if any.


----------



## DS2006

Pretty, but definitely not a color that would be good on me. So that's good since I already have a wishlist!


----------



## kate2828

bhurry said:


> I am still on the fence with this.  I really would need to try it on to see how it looks against my skin tone and how the stone reflects any light if any.



My thinking too! I wish they had done an all rose gold one or had a couple of different choices. Ah well.


----------



## allure244

bhurry said:


> I am still on the fence with this.  I really would need to try it on to see how it looks against my skin tone and how the stone reflects any light if any.



Agree. Although it was beautiful to look at,
the grey mop holiday pendant I ordered from a few years ago just blended into my skin tone. I ended up returning it. Wonder if I had tried out more pendants at the time if I would have found one I liked better? I feel like it might be the same with this pendant where it will probably not stand out on my skin tone but perhaps some pendants will be better than others.


----------



## cloee

texasbrooke said:


> Just got this by text!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4192614


Thanks for sharing. It looks lovelier than what I initially thought but I feel it’s missing something. 
Definitely worth seeing IRL


----------



## Emerson

I understand these holiday pendants are limited edition. Does anyone know how limited they are in terms of supply? How many pieces does each boutique normally receive? TIA!


----------



## Iyang

I was told each boutique will receive 40 to 50 necklaces. So it will be around 400 to 500 of them


----------



## Stardust Andromeda

texasbrooke said:


> Just got this by text!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4192614


Missing some deep color contrast - it just blends .... and the yellow appears so mild in the picture. I was hoping for something really intense and vibrant. Pity.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Stardust Andromeda said:


> Missing some deep color contrast - it just blends .... and the yellow appears so mild in the picture. I was hoping for something really intense and vibrant. Pity.


I would stay optimistic.
The photos of the LE gray mop holiday pendant appeared very pale on the VCA website....
Not at ALL what they looked like IRL.  MUCH more beautiful than expected based on the photos.


----------



## bhurry

texasgirliegirl said:


> I would stay optimistic.
> The photos of the LE gray mop holiday pendant appeared very pale on the VCA website....
> Not at ALL what they looked like IRL.  MUCH more beautiful than expected based on the photos.


I sure hope so


----------



## texasgirliegirl

bhurry said:


> I sure hope so


Me too!!
Either way it will be fine (as I’m telling myself).
If it’s amazing I’ll buy it and be happy to have the new holiday pendant. 
If it’s not flattering on me,  I’ll feel slightly relieved and just apply the savings towards another piece that is on the never ending wish list. 
Win win


----------



## bhurry

texasgirliegirl said:


> Me too!!
> Either way it will be fine (as I’m telling myself).
> If it’s amazing I’ll buy it and be happy to have the new holiday pendant.
> If it’s not flattering on me,  I’ll feel slightly relieved and just apply the savings towards another piece that is on the never ending wish list.
> Win win


Lol, yes there is always the next item on the never ending wish list.


----------



## Emerson

Thank you so much for the info! 


Iyang said:


> I was told each boutique will receive 40 to 50 necklaces. So it will be around 400 to 500 of them


----------



## park56

M


Stardust Andromeda said:


> Missing some deep color contrast - it just blends .... and the yellow appears so mild in the picture. I was hoping for something really intense and vibrant. Pity.


I agree.


----------



## iheartorange

Iyang said:


> I was told each boutique will receive 40 to 50 necklaces. So it will be around 400 to 500 of them



World wide ?


----------



## couturequeen

texasgirliegirl said:


> I would stay optimistic.
> The photos of the LE gray mop holiday pendant appeared very pale on the VCA website....
> Not at ALL what they looked like IRL.  MUCH more beautiful than expected based on the photos.



An SA I spoke with yesterday told me about the pendant before I saw the pictures today, and she described it as "gold mother of pearl" not gray.

Hope that helps anyone who's looking for a brighter MOP.


----------



## tbbbjb

couturequeen said:


> An SA I spoke with yesterday told me about the pendant before I saw the pictures today, and she described it as "gold mother of pearl" not gray.
> 
> Hope that helps anyone who's looking for a brighter MOP.



TexasGirlieGirl was referring to one of the previous holiday pendants (which happened to be grey mother of pearl) and how one really needed to see it in person as it photographs much differently and since most of VCA stones are natural they will also very from piece to piece.  TGG did not state that the grey mother of pearl is this year’s.


----------



## PennyD2911

tbbbjb said:


> TexasGirlieGirl was referring to one of the previous holiday pendants (which happened to be grey mother of pearl) and how one really needed to see it in person as it photographs much differently and since most of VCA stones are natural they will also very from piece to piece.  TGG did not state that the grey mother of pearl is this year’s.



I was just about to point that out. LOL


----------



## texasgirliegirl

couturequeen said:


> An SA I spoke with yesterday told me about the pendant before I saw the pictures today, and she described it as "gold mother of pearl" not gray.
> 
> Hope that helps anyone who's looking for a brighter MOP.[/QUOTE


----------



## susan08

Got new pics from SA.


----------



## bhurry

susan08 said:


> Got new pics from SA.
> View attachment 4194345
> View attachment 4194346


Ooohhh thanks again, hope you get more pictures


----------



## thewildraven

It’s very pretty .. but alas yellow makes me look sallow  sadly


----------



## gagabag

susan08 said:


> Got new pics from SA.
> View attachment 4194345
> View attachment 4194346



Oh wow! Thanks for sharing. Now it looks like it has more colour depth in these photos


----------



## Diamondbirdie

Very pretty, looks like a buttercup! Not sure it will be easy to match with my wardrobe, though. Shame, since I was hoping this year might bring my first Holiday purchase.


----------



## kkreme

Thanks for the sneaks! I must say I like the color in the website photo more. Can’t wait to see modelling shots!


----------



## WingNut

My SA sent me stock photos of the pendant... I love it and love warm toned jewelry and gold. Still, I can’t help thinking it would be too redundant if the YG pave is already on my wishlist.... hmmmmm


----------



## doloresmia

WingNut said:


> My SA sent me stock photos of the pendant... I love it and love warm toned jewelry and gold. Still, I can’t help thinking it would be too redundant if the YG pave is already on my wishlist.... hmmmmm



I have the pave and want this one but am also concerned about overlap. The pendant is beautiful though.


----------



## Stardust Andromeda

WingNut said:


> My SA sent me stock photos of the pendant... I love it and love warm toned jewelry and gold. Still, I can’t help thinking it would be too redundant if the YG pave is already on my wishlist.... hmmmmm


Now that you have mentioned it, YG pave and pave diamonds are pretty close to the YMOP ... VCA is probably testing the water before launching a permanent line for YMOP. @Diamondbirdie - like you, I was hoping to pick up my first holiday pendant. Oh well, it can wait until 2019 ... In the meantime, I am completely distracted by the mixed-gems PG love bracelet ...


----------



## texasgirliegirl

susan08 said:


> Got new pics from SA.
> View attachment 4194345
> View attachment 4194346


Definitely yellow


----------



## bhurry

texasgirliegirl said:


> Definitely yellow


Yeah not sure if this color will go well with everyday use with different outfits.  I have to say I really was expecting a “wow” stone for this years pendant.


----------



## PennyD2911

bhurry said:


> Yeah not sure if this color will go well with everyday use with different outfits.  I have to say I really was expecting a “wow” stone for this years pendant.



I think a lot of us had that expectation.


----------



## kimber418

kkreme said:


> Thanks for the sneaks! I must say I like the color in the website photo more. Can’t wait to see modelling shots!


----------



## nicole0612

texasgirliegirl said:


> Definitely yellow



Yes, it is very yellow...I was hoping for more of a dark golden shade.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

PennyD2911 said:


> I think a lot of us had that expectation.


Perhaps VCA selected gold mother of pearl because 50 years is considered the "Golden Anniversary"....
Maybe there will be some variation among the pendants this year.


----------



## Candice0985

I really hope it’s not as yellow as it appears in the new pictures. I’ll need to see this one in person before making my decision if I purchase this years holiday pendant.


----------



## cherylc

Candice0985 said:


> I really hope it’s not as yellow as it appears in the new pictures. I’ll need to see this one in person before making my decision if I purchase this years holiday pendant.



same. i liked the colour in the stock photos posted earlier. if it’s that yellow i’m definitely passing.


----------



## **Chanel**

I liked the stock photo's, but the color in the new pictures not so much. Hope there will be lots of variations in this stone, maybe then I'll change my mind again.
Looking forward to see more pics .


----------



## PennyD2911

texasgirliegirl said:


> Perhaps VCA selected gold mother of pearl because 50 years is considered the "Golden Anniversary"....
> Maybe there will be some variation among the pendants this year.



Very good point, they have not done gold MOP in VA (that I am aware of) so using the stone would commemorate the 50th anniversary making this years holiday pendant "special".

I really think there will be a variation of color. We know from white and grey MOP that no two pieces look exactly the same.


----------



## ghoztz

Love the fact that it is so deep in yellow

Anyone is getting it?


----------



## rhm

ghoztz said:


> Love the fact that it is so deep in yellow
> 
> Anyone is getting it?


I've already talked to my SA about getting this piece. I skipped out on the last 2 years' worth of LE pieces but I felt that I would regret not getting this year's. All my VCA pieces are yellow gold so this year's pendant will go great with everything that I have!


----------



## hb925

Hi all, I've been a lurker for a few months now but hoping to make this year's holiday pendant my first VCA piece. I was wondering, is it hard to get a hold of if one doesn't have a SA? I've never purchased from VCA before and I know that the holiday one is usually limited.  TIA!


----------



## Diamondbirdie

In Europe it sometimes appears online for purchase, so I’m sure the chances are good!


----------



## ShoooSh




----------



## Diamondbirdie

Does anyone know how the diamond is fixed on? Screwed in or glued?


----------



## PennyD2911

Diamondbirdie said:


> Does anyone know how the diamond is fixed on? Screwed in or glued?



It is not screwed in or glued, the diamond is set in the center of the pendant using traditional methods of diamond setting.


----------



## PennyD2911

ShoooSh said:


> View attachment 4196685



Is this a pic from your SA?


----------



## oohshinythings

Diamondbirdie said:


> Does anyone know how the diamond is fixed on? Screwed in or glued?


Also - holiday pendants aren't like vintage alhambra pendant in that the MOP / main stone is not visible from both sides. They have a gold backing (that you can also request engraving on), hence the diamond being set as regular diamonds are set.


----------



## ShoooSh

PennyD2911 said:


> Is this a pic from your SA?



Yes dear but still clueless about release date[emoji174]


----------



## PennyD2911

ShoooSh said:


> Yes dear but still clueless about release date[emoji174]



Still October 1 according to my SA.


----------



## ShoooSh

PennyD2911 said:


> Still October 1 according to my SA.



YaaaY


----------



## Candice0985

i'm still so torn on this holiday pendant. I'm not excited to see this in person or at the thought of purchasing it so I may hold off and wait for the blue agate single VA to be released in Canada, or even wait till my trip to Paris and pick up the Blue Sevres Porcelain Place Vendome piece....


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Candice0985 said:


> i'm still so torn on this holiday pendant. I'm not excited to see this in person or at the thought of purchasing it so I may hold off and wait for the blue agate single VA to be released in Canada, or even wait till my trip to Paris and pick up the Blue Sevres Porcelain Place Vendome piece....


I think that we just need more information before losing heart just yet. Mother of pearl can be difficult to appreciate from photos. The gray mother of pearl holiday pendant was not very interesting in photos but in person was amazing.  It’s my favorite one so far. 
The way that you are feeling is understandable especially after the lack luster reception for the  bulls eye holiday pendant last year.  It’s been a long wait and collectors everywhere have eager anticipation for this year’s offering.


----------



## PennyD2911

texasgirliegirl said:


> I think that we just need more information before losing heart just yet. Mother of pearl can be difficult to appreciate from photos. The gray mother of pearl holiday pendant was not very interesting in photos but in person was amazing.  It’s my favorite one so far.
> The way that you are feeling is understandable especially after the lack luster reception for the  bulls eye holiday pendant last year.  It’s been a long wait and collectors everywhere have eager anticipation for this year’s offering.



This!


----------



## WingNut

PennyD2911 said:


> Is this a pic from your SA?


I got the same pic from my SA


----------



## iheartorange

I was shopping at my local VCA today and my SA took it out for me to try! It’s gorgeous in person!! I am Asian and have a darker tone and its pretty on my skin tone!! I preordered mine at the spot!! Can’t wait until oct 1st to pick it up!

View attachment 4204631


----------



## iheartorange

iheartorange said:


> I was shopping at my local VCA today and my SA took it out for me to try! It’s gorgeous in person!! I am Asian and have a darker tone and its pretty on my skin tone!! I preordered mine at the spot!! Can’t wait until oct 1st to pick it up!
> View attachment 4204630
> View attachment 4204631




Here’s a better close up pic


----------



## rhm

iheartorange said:


> I was shopping at my local VCA today and my SA took it out for me to try! It’s gorgeous in person!! I am Asian and have a darker tone and its pretty on my skin tone!! I preordered mine at the spot!! Can’t wait until oct 1st to pick it up!
> View attachment 4204630
> View attachment 4204631



Congrats! I pre-ordered mine and is going to be shipped on Oct 1st! 

I'm a little bit shocked that you were able to take a picture of your pendant though, my SA who I've known for the last 6 years did not allow any pictures.


----------



## classiccashmerelady

iheartorange said:


> I was shopping at my local VCA today and my SA took it out for me to try! It’s gorgeous in person!! I am Asian and have a darker tone and its pretty on my skin tone!! I preordered mine at the spot!! Can’t wait until oct 1st to pick it up!
> View attachment 4204630
> View attachment 4204631



No!!! I don’t want to hear that! It is not supposed to be amazing, because then I will want it. I already have too many items on my wishlist.


----------



## cherylc

iheartorange said:


> Here’s a better close up pic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4204634



very pretty! how yellow is it in person? in your pics it just looks like a warmer MOP. looks so different in every pic posted!


----------



## Fine Frenzy

So pretty! Now I want it!

From the other pictures, the gold mop look very yellow. 

But in real life, it look just like a mop. So bright and not that yellow


----------



## Louish

It looks gorgeous


----------



## gagabag

My SA texted me a photo that looks so gold. Didn’t look like any these gorgeous photos


----------



## iheartorange

gagabag said:


> My SA texted me a photo that looks so gold. Didn’t look like any these gorgeous photos



I actually thought it was just a white MOP with a diamond. I couldn’t tell the difference until you put the white MOP next to the gold MOP.


----------



## iheartorange

cherylc said:


> very pretty! how yellow is it in person? in your pics it just looks like a warmer MOP. looks so different in every pic posted!



I honestly couldn’t tell until I put it next to the white MOP ...


----------



## iheartorange

rhm said:


> Congrats! I pre-ordered mine and is going to be shipped on Oct 1st!
> 
> I'm a little bit shocked that you were able to take a picture of your pendant though, my SA who I've known for the last 6 years did not allow any pictures.



Yes I was surprised she was like ok sure take a pic!


----------



## San2222

Saw it in person and wasn't very impressed... I wore it next to my white mop and honestly not too much diff.  My sa allowed me to take pic and would "accidentally" sell to me now. Def recommend to see in person first before putting down deposit.


----------



## San2222

Here's the pic, one with darker yellow, one lighter yellow mop


----------



## gagabag

San2222 said:


> Here's the pic, one with darker yellow, one lighter yellow mop
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4204962
> View attachment 4204963



Thanks for sharing. I’d call it “dirty white” based on your photos. I am a fan of yellow colour in general but I’m not totally sold on this so far.


----------



## Fine Frenzy

I think the white mop look better than the gold mop.


----------



## kate2828

San2222 said:


> Here's the pic, one with darker yellow, one lighter yellow mop
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4204962
> View attachment 4204963



Would you be able to share a photo without shadow? I’m still having trouble seeing the color. TIA!


----------



## susan08

Thanks San222 for sending the pictures. White mop looks better than gold one. So sad. I keep getting disappointed for 2 years. Errrrrr


----------



## vanillalatte13

Fine Frenzy said:


> I think the white mop look better than the gold mop.


Agree as well. Personally like the white mop better


----------



## texasgirliegirl

gagabag said:


> Thanks for sharing. I’d call it “dirty white” based on your photos. I am a fan of yellow colour in general but I’m not totally sold on this so far.


Dirty white? 
Sort of beige?


----------



## PennyD2911

texasgirliegirl said:


> Dirty white?
> Sort of beige?



Since there is a shadow at the neck in the pic, it is going to be harder to tell what the true color might be.  I am still thinking it will look more gold,  so I am reserving judgement until I see a pic from my SA.[emoji2]


----------



## Candice0985

my SA sent me a video of it, I wish I could upload it but it's an off white with a mint green undertone.

it's okay...the necklace in the video isn't singing to me but i'll reserve judgement until I go see it in person on Oct 1st.
Screenshot from the video:


----------



## San2222

PennyD2911 said:


> Since there is a shadow at the neck in the pic, it is going to be harder to tell what the true color might be.  I am still thinking it will look more gold,  so I am reserving judgement until I see a pic from my SA.[emoji2]





kate2828 said:


> Would you be able to share a photo without shadow? I’m still having trouble seeing the color. TIA!


There's one without shadow... When not worn, the color looks like the photos others have posted so far but when worn against skin, it blends in too much for me


----------



## San2222

texasgirliegirl said:


> Dirty white?
> Sort of beige?





gagabag said:


> Thanks for sharing. I’d call it “dirty white” based on your photos. I am a fan of yellow colour in general but I’m not totally sold on this so far.


It's def gold champagne color, my sa just sent me the photos I tried on


----------



## Florasun

**Chanel** said:


> I liked the stock photo's, but the color in the new pictures not so much. Hope there will be lots of variations in this stone, maybe then I'll change my mind again.
> Looking forward to see more pics .


LOL I am the opposite. I didn't like the color in the stock photo, but do in the recent photos. Not enough to buy it, tho.


----------



## Alena21

San2222 said:


> There's one without shadow... When not worn, the color looks like the photos others have posted so far but when worn against skin, it blends in too much for me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4205735


Great photos. It is true though it blends with your skin. The white MOP looks much better on you. 
I would love to see any modeling pictures on white  cool tone skin. I wonder if it would pop more?


----------



## Onthego

San2222 said:


> There's one without shadow... When not worn, the color looks like the photos others have posted so far but when worn against skin, it blends in too much for me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4205735



I think it looks beautiful on you. But since you have the white MOP this would be too similar I think. I am going tomorrow to check it out, but I really love it from the pics.


----------



## kimber418

San2222 said:


> There's one without shadow... When not worn, the color looks like the photos others have posted so far but when worn against skin, it blends in too much for me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4205735


So pretty!


----------



## PennyD2911

kimber418 said:


> So pretty!



I think so too kimber.


----------



## PennyD2911

San2222 said:


> There's one without shadow... When not worn, the color looks like the photos others have posted so far but when worn against skin, it blends in too much for me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4205735



Thank you @San2222 for the pics.[emoji4]


----------



## PennyD2911

Pic from Facebook group


----------



## klynneann

I don't know.  At first I was excited - this is the first of the last 4 holiday pendants that seemed even remotely interesting to me.  But the more pictures I see, the less interested I am.  The whole ensemble (the pendant together with the chain) just seems very one-note somehow.  I think I'd rather spend the money on the other VCA items on my list.  I am really hoping the bleu agate bracelet becomes available in the US and especially at my boutique.


----------



## baghagg

PennyD2911 said:


> Pic from Facebook group
> 
> View attachment 4206404


I think they're very pretty, in a soft and feminine way..


----------



## PennyD2911

baghagg said:


> I think they're very pretty, in a soft and feminine way..



Yes, that is my thinking, a soft feminine neutral color.


----------



## Onthego

klynneann said:


> I don't know.  At first I was excited - this is the first of the last 4 holiday pendants that seemed even remotely interesting to me.  But the more pictures I see, the less interested I am.  The whole ensemble (the pendant together with the chain) just seems very one-note somehow.  I think I'd rather spend the money on the other VCA items on my list.  I am really hoping the bleu agate bracelet becomes available in the US and especially at my boutique.


Hello Darling. Yes I so want that bracelet, but think about it this way, it is in the future and this pendant will complement that bracelet.


----------



## klynneann

Onthego said:


> Hello Darling. Yes I so want that bracelet, but think about it this way, it is in the future and this pendant will complement that bracelet.


Hello!    Do you think so?  I will have to compare how it looks against my skin with the MOP.  They would be too similar to get both, so whichever is best...


----------



## San2222

klynneann said:


> I don't know.  At first I was excited - this is the first of the last 4 holiday pendants that seemed even remotely interesting to me.  But the more pictures I see, the less interested I am.  The whole ensemble (the pendant together with the chain) just seems very one-note somehow.  I think I'd rather spend the money on the other VCA items on my list.  I am really hoping the bleu agate bracelet becomes available in the US and especially at my boutique.


The blue agate should also be avail soon. My sa had them to show but can't purchase yet. She had two, one darker, one more turquoise. I'm not really sure if both were blue agate...she said it is but confused how colors could differ so much


----------



## gagabag

San2222 said:


> The blue agate should also be avail soon. My sa had them to show but can't purchase yet. She had two, one darker, one more turquoise. I'm not really sure if both were blue agate...she said it is but confused how colors could differ so much
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4206477
> View attachment 4206478



Love it! I don’t have turquoise so either is good for me, lol! Thanks for sharing San2222!


----------



## klynneann

San2222 said:


> The blue agate should also be avail soon. My sa had them to show but can't purchase yet. She had two, one darker, one more turquoise. I'm not really sure if both were blue agate...she said it is but confused how colors could differ so much
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4206477
> View attachment 4206478


I know that it's similar to carnelian in its translucence.  It may also be similar in the way the shades can vary so much - carnelian can be orangey or a deep red.  I like the first one you're wearing - such a pretty blue!


----------



## lynne_ross

San2222 said:


> The blue agate should also be avail soon. My sa had them to show but can't purchase yet. She had two, one darker, one more turquoise. I'm not really sure if both were blue agate...she said it is but confused how colors could differ so much
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4206477
> View attachment 4206478


Exciting! I so want blue agate! Do you mind sharing location of these? Hoping not NYC or hk.


----------



## San2222

lynne_ross said:


> Exciting! I so want blue agate! Do you mind sharing location of these? Hoping not NYC or hk.


Sorry I'm based in Asia too but from what I heard, most countries are beginning to get them so they can show clients. Check with ur sa...maybe they already have them


----------



## bhurry

San2222 said:


> Sorry I'm based in Asia too but from what I heard, most countries are beginning to get them so they can show clients. Check with ur sa...maybe they already have them


I just asked a friend of mine to contact her VCA and was told that only 2 US locations have this and not all will get it.  That is so sad to me as it is very pretty


----------



## nicole0612

bhurry said:


> I just asked a friend of mine to contact her VCA and was told that only 2 US locations have this and not all will get it.  That is so sad to me as it is very pretty



Can you share which locations in the US please?


----------



## bhurry

nicole0612 said:


> Can you share which locations in the US please?


I wish I could but they wouldn’t tell her.  So much secrecy in all these VCA pieces.  I wish I knew then I would start calling.


----------



## bhurry

Maybe only the big spenders get to buy it?  Not sure why it’s not available to everyone


----------



## nicole0612

I just checked with my SA at NM, and she still says they will be able to offer the blue agate collection for sale in November.


----------



## lynne_ross

San2222 said:


> Sorry I'm based in Asia too but from what I heard, most countries are beginning to get them so they can show clients. Check with ur sa...maybe they already have them


Thanks!


----------



## Stardust Andromeda

bhurry said:


> I wish I could but they wouldn’t tell her.  So much secrecy in all these VCA pieces.  I wish I knew then I would start calling.



I find the coyness of some SAs/boutique extremely off putting. We are simple shoppers, trying to chase down our next treasure. Lies, lack of knowledge, inconsistent answers do not promote sales ... I call one boutique, they sell me nonsense, ok - I just move on to call the next boutique. Some SAs are worth befriending, others ... Well, life goes on. I am a huge fan of VCA HK until I call one of the non-HK island 18 boutique 81.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

klynneann said:


> Hello!    Do you think so?  I will have to compare how it looks against my skin with the MOP.  They would be too similar to get both, so whichever is best...


You are smart to compare the pendants. 
I think that the appeal of this holiday pendant depends on what one has in their collection and/or plan to acquire. 
This one appears to be very subtle. More subtle than even white mop. I think it will look best on very pale and very dark complexions.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

San2222 said:


> The blue agate should also be avail soon. My sa had them to show but can't purchase yet. She had two, one darker, one more turquoise. I'm not really sure if both were blue agate...she said it is but confused how colors could differ so much
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4206477
> View attachment 4206478


The darker version looks much better imho.


----------



## PennyD2911

texasgirliegirl said:


> The darker version looks much better imho.



The second bracelet has a mottled look, or perhaps is the plastic protective cover still on it? I know that’s not likely, but IMO there is a lot of difference in the two colors.


----------



## **Chanel**

Florasun said:


> LOL I am the opposite. I didn't like the color in the stock photo, but do in the recent photos. Not enough to buy it, tho.



I am actually starting to doubt again after the newest pictures here . I only like the light color variation, I think the darker color variation would not work for me.
In some pics it looks very subtle and feminine and I wonder how it looks outside when it catches the sunlight. My concern is that it might blend in too much with my skin tone, but on the other hand, I think it would go with my whole wardrobe because it's so subtle .
This is seriously a pendant that I have to see and try on IRL  before deciding. Unfortunately we don't have a VCA boutique here, closest one is a 6 hour trip away. Now I have to decide if it's worth it for me to make that trip or not. 
I think I'll wait for more pictures and then decide from there.


----------



## Onthego

klynneann said:


> Hello!    Do you think so?  I will have to compare how it looks against my skin with the MOP.  They would be too similar to get both, so whichever is best...


You are right, if you have the WOP in gold it would be too similar to justify. This info about the BA bracelet that has just been posted is promising for both of us.


----------



## San2222

PennyD2911 said:


> The second bracelet has a mottled look, or perhaps is the plastic protective cover still on it? I know that’s not likely, but IMO there is a lot of difference in the two colors.


There were no plastic protective covers on either bracelet. The one that's lighter is  translucent while the darker one isnt. That's why I wonder can they differ that much?


----------



## pigleto972001

nicole0612 said:


> I just checked with my SA at NM, and she still says they will be able to offer the blue agate collection for sale in November.



Interesting! My neimans SA didn’t seem to know when they’d get it if at all.  I’m sure they’ve already “presold” them to their best clients


----------



## sundaymorningrain

San2222 said:


> The blue agate should also be avail soon. My sa had them to show but can't purchase yet. She had two, one darker, one more turquoise. I'm not really sure if both were blue agate...she said it is but confused how colors could differ so much
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4206477
> View attachment 4206478


Wow the top one looks closer to lapis - I wouldn't be interested in blue agate if it was the muted more translucent one, but if I can get one that looks like the top, that'd be amazing!


----------



## PennyD2911

Back to the topic of this thread [emoji1] - - has anyone been able choose a pendant (reserve) from the stock your boutique received or does the SA choose for you?


----------



## Iyang

PennyD2911 said:


> Back to the topic of this thread [emoji1] - - has anyone been able choose a pendant (reserve) from the stock your boutique received or does the SA choose for you?



I was able to pick one.  The boutique had three necklace available


----------



## PennyD2911

Iyang said:


> I was able to pick one.  The boutique had three necklace available



Did you find the overall color of the pendant to be more gold or a beige/warm white color?


----------



## lynne_ross

I tried the pendant on today and it is beautiful. I am passing on it since I found it looked like a beige/white mop up close and a flat gold colour (blending into the setting) when worn. I wear my yg 10 motif daily so it was not different enough for my small collection.


----------



## gagabag

In this photo, it looks so golden brown, so unlike the others previously posted. I’m so torn with this one. I just wish I could see it in person 



P.S. photo not mine. Credit to SA


----------



## PennyD2911

gagabag said:


> In this photo, it looks so golden brown, so unlike the others previously posted. I’m so torn with this one. I just wish I could see it in person
> View attachment 4207759
> 
> 
> P.S. photo not mine. Credit to SA



I like the color of that pendant.  Every pic I see of this years pendant looks so different from the others.

The pic of the pendant my SA choose for me has light green, like mint green tones and a bit of pinkish tones.


----------



## PennyD2911

Here is another pic he sent and it has a different look because of the lighting and angle of the camera.


----------



## Stardust Andromeda

I called the VCA flagship boutique earlier. Where they are based, there are a lot of high street brands and also solid local traditional brands around. I had asked about the colour of the yellow - in the traditional shops (just 5 minutes away), pink pearls are pink, white pearls are white and yellow pearls are yellow. You cannot mistake one from the other as  each colour is distinct. I was told that the YMOP comes in a huge range of yellow - from subtle, feminine, light yellow to the heavy, intense, solid yellow. I think this "stone" is like carnelian (orange to blood red to rusty red) and turquoise (from early morning blue to twilight blue).

IMO if yellow works for your skin tone and you like yellow, you should be able to find the shade you love.


----------



## Onthego

I was very lucky to take home my pendant yesterday. It was paid for 2 weeks ago. Trying to capture the true color is difficult. I would not call it yellow or even beige. It is light gold, especially since there is the iridescence of the MOP. It depends on the angle and the lighting when taking the picture. I love it. I do not have a white MOP pendant so for me there was nothing to similar to what I already have. I love it.


----------



## cherylc

Onthego said:


> I was very lucky to take home my pendant yesterday. It was paid for 2 weeks ago. Trying to capture the true color is difficult. I would not call it yellow or even beige. It is light gold, especially since there is the iridescence of the MOP. It depends on the angle and the lighting when taking the picture. I love it. I do not have a white MOP pendant so for me there was nothing to similar to what I already have. I love it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4208231



the colour in your pic so pretty but when it leans too yellow in other pics posted i am not sure. will have to see it in person then decide for myself!


----------



## baghagg

Onthego said:


> I was very lucky to take home my pendant yesterday. It was paid for 2 weeks ago. Trying to capture the true color is difficult. I would not call it yellow or even beige. It is light gold, especially since there is the iridescence of the MOP. It depends on the angle and the lighting when taking the picture. I love it. I do not have a white MOP pendant so for me there was nothing to similar to what I already have. I love it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4208231


 Yours is BEAUTIFUL!!!  Wear it in good health,  congratulations!


----------



## Onthego

cherylc said:


> the colour in your pic so pretty but when it leans too yellow in other pics posted i am not sure. will have to see it in person then decide for myself!


Thank you, yes you must see it for yourself. I suppose people that do not have a VCA near could order and return if necessary, but what a pain.


----------



## Onthego

baghagg said:


> Yours is BEAUTIFUL!!!  Wear it in good health,  congratulations!


Thank you.


----------



## Coconuts40

Onthego said:


> I was very lucky to take home my pendant yesterday. It was paid for 2 weeks ago. Trying to capture the true color is difficult. I would not call it yellow or even beige. It is light gold, especially since there is the iridescence of the MOP. It depends on the angle and the lighting when taking the picture. I love it. I do not have a white MOP pendant so for me there was nothing to similar to what I already have. I love it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4208231



Congratulations this is so pretty, and what I imagined a holiday pendant should look like.  Enjoy !!


----------



## klynneann

Onthego said:


> I was very lucky to take home my pendant yesterday. It was paid for 2 weeks ago. Trying to capture the true color is difficult. I would not call it yellow or even beige. It is light gold, especially since there is the iridescence of the MOP. It depends on the angle and the lighting when taking the picture. I love it. I do not have a white MOP pendant so for me there was nothing to similar to what I already have. I love it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4208231


This is a beautiful one, congrats!!  Wear it in good health.


----------



## nicole0612

My SA found one for me that shows green and pink flashes, so there is hope for those looking for this! Unfortunately, I was asked not to share photos until tomorrow.


----------



## Emerson

That is simply beautiful! Congratulations! IMHO, this is the best photo I have seen of the holiday pendant so far! I would not be able to view the pendant in person since there is no boutique in my city, would VCA do phone order and shipping sight unseen? I’m also not a previous client as wanting to make the holiday pendant my first VCA purchase. 



Onthego said:


> I was very lucky to take home my pendant yesterday. It was paid for 2 weeks ago. Trying to capture the true color is difficult. I would not call it yellow or even beige. It is light gold, especially since there is the iridescence of the MOP. It depends on the angle and the lighting when taking the picture. I love it. I do not have a white MOP pendant so for me there was nothing to similar to what I already have. I love it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4208231


----------



## tbbbjb

FYI, for who wants to buy the holiday pendant but isn’t certain what the coloring of the one they get will look like and want to be able to return and get their full money back and not a VCA merchandise credit should order through Neiman Marcus or the VCA online store (they do phone orders as well for pieces that are not up on the website).

For anyone interested in purchasing Van Cleef & Arpels for the first time in the US, this is the only way I know for certain that you will get your money back.  I know independent VCA boutiques sometimes work things out with established clients but if you are new to the brand, buying in the US and want the security of being able to get your money back, this is the only guaranteed way.  

Good luck!  I hope everyone who wants this pendant finds one with the coloring to their liking that will have a “Wow” factor and will make them smile whenever they see it and decide to adorn one’s self with it.


----------



## jpezmom

Onthego said:


> I was very lucky to take home my pendant yesterday. It was paid for 2 weeks ago. Trying to capture the true color is difficult. I would not call it yellow or even beige. It is light gold, especially since there is the iridescence of the MOP. It depends on the angle and the lighting when taking the picture. I love it. I do not have a white MOP pendant so for me there was nothing to similar to what I already have. I love it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4208231


So pretty!  I hope to stop by and look at this in person tomorrow.  I have been looking at a MOP pendant in yellow gold so seriously considering this after seeing this photo.  I'm hoping it pops against my skin.  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Stardust Andromeda

It's morning where I am - I am so undecided about going even though VCA is only 15 mins from where I am. The SAs probably think I am a touch obsessed and too fickle!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Stardust Andromeda said:


> It's morning where I am - I am so undecided about going even though VCA is only 15 mins from where I am. The SAs probably think I am a touch obsessed and too fickle!


Just go. Although just a pendant, it’s still a lot of money to not feel certain. 
Be sure to report back....


----------



## Stardust Andromeda

texasgirliegirl said:


> Just go. Although just a pendant, it’s still a lot of money to not feel certain.
> Be sure to report back....


Alrightie! You had me convinced.


----------



## EpiFanatic

Onthego said:


> I was very lucky to take home my pendant yesterday. It was paid for 2 weeks ago. Trying to capture the true color is difficult. I would not call it yellow or even beige. It is light gold, especially since there is the iridescence of the MOP. It depends on the angle and the lighting when taking the picture. I love it. I do not have a white MOP pendant so for me there was nothing to similar to what I already have. I love it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4208231



Congratulations!!  So glad you like it!  It looks beautiful.


----------



## periogirl28

Just adding my pics, I hope it would be helpful. Comparison of white MoP and my own Carnelian LE.


----------



## nicole0612

periogirl28 said:


> View attachment 4208967
> View attachment 4208968
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just adding my pics, I hope it would be helpful. Comparison of white MoP and my own Carnelian LE.



Thank you for the photos, the comparison is helpful. I have to say that your Carnelian LE steals the show.


----------



## periogirl28

nicole0612 said:


> Thank you for the photos, the comparison is helpful. I have to say that your Carnelian LE steals the show.


I am really pleased with my Carnelian, my dear SA chose the darkest red for me and I have never regretted it. I am now deciding if Yellow MoP suits me. My advance congrats to you, I know you will rock yours!


----------



## nicole0612

periogirl28 said:


> I am really pleased with my Carnelian, my dear SA chose the darkest red for me and I have never regretted it. I am now deciding if Yellow MoP suits me. My advance congrats to you, I know you will rock yours!



Thank you. The more colorful LEs really are so memorable and special, and dark carnelian is one of my favorite stones. I am looking forward to your update regarding your YMOP decision. I am hoping the one my SA found for me with green and pink flashes will pop enough against my skin tone.


----------



## periogirl28

nicole0612 said:


> Thank you. The more colorful LEs really are so memorable and special, and dark carnelian is one of my favorite stones. I am looking forward to your update regarding your YMOP decision. I am hoping the one my SA found for me with green and pink flashes will pop enough against my skin tone.


Guessing from your colouring in your action pics, I think it will. Green and pink flashes are more outstanding and if you look at this one IRL, you can see it. I had a few to choose from.


----------



## Stardust Andromeda

3 mins away. Will try to report live if not too weird


----------



## Stardust Andromeda

Done!


----------



## periogirl28

Stardust Andromeda said:


> Done!


Thank you for going down and sharing these fabulous photos. I am sure they would help those who do not have a local store.


----------



## gagabag

Stardust Andromeda said:


> Done!



Such a chameleon! Thanks so much for sharing! x


----------



## Stardust Andromeda

periogirl28 said:


> Thank you for going down and sharing these fabulous photos. I am sure they would help those who do not have a local store.





gagabag said:


> Such a chameleon! Thanks so much for sharing! x


I was feeling a little giddy from the purchase. I was not terribly excited about it before I saw it  - I wasn’t even sure I wanted to make the journey to see it until @texasgirliegirl encouraged me to do so.

When I saw it, I just love it. Mine was a pretty solid gold with some light flashes (a lot less than white MOP). You cannot mistake it as anything other than gold when looking directly. 

VCA needs to consider investing in a photographer. Hmm ... when I called yesterday, the SA told me it was light yellow. I guess maybe different people can see the same shade of yellow/gold differently?


----------



## periogirl28

Stardust Andromeda said:


> I was feeling a little giddy from the purchase. I was not terribly excited about it before I saw it  - I wasn’t even sure I wanted to make the journey to see it until @texasgirliegirl encouraged me to do so.
> 
> When I saw it, I just love it. Mine was a pretty solid gold with some light flashes (a lot less than white MOP). You cannot mistake it as anything other than gold when looking directly.
> 
> VCA needs to consider investing in a photographer. Hmm ... when I called yesterday, the SA told me it was light yellow. I guess maybe different people can see the same shade of yellow/gold differently?


I agree. It does look better in real life and definitely would not be mistaken for White MoP.


----------



## kimikaze

I have tried to capture the chameleon affect of this year’s holiday pendant.....I it but would definitely recommend you see it in person. I went for a pale yellow as it’s what made my heart sing. I hope this helps? Good luck


----------



## PennyD2911

kimikaze said:


> I have tried to capture the chameleon affect of this year’s holiday pendant.....I it but would definitely recommend you see it in person. I went for a pale yellow as it’s what made my heart sing. I hope this helps? Good luck



Very pretty! Congrats [emoji256]


----------



## Stardust Andromeda

kimikaze said:


> I have tried to capture the chameleon affect of this year’s holiday pendant.....I it but would definitely recommend you see it in person. I went for a pale yellow as it’s what made my heart sing. I hope this helps? Good luck


Oh! So lucky that you got yours at Harrods!


----------



## kimber418

Stardust Andromeda said:


> Done!


Thank you for sharing the photos of your holiday pendant.   It really is very beautiful.   I would love to see one of these in person!  Unfortunately I do not live near a VCA!   Can you tell me if the back is still solid gold for engraving?   Thank you!


----------



## kimikaze

Stardust Andromeda said:


> Oh! So lucky that you got yours at Harrods!


Thank you


----------



## kimikaze

kimber418 said:


> Thank you for sharing the photos of your holiday pendant.   It really is very beautiful.   I would love to see one of these in person!  Unfortunately I do not live near a VCA!   Can you tell me if the back is still solid gold for engraving?   Thank you!





kimber418 said:


> Thank you for sharing the photos of your holiday pendant.   It really is very beautiful.   I would love to see one of these in person!  Unfortunately I do not live near a VCA!   Can you tell me if the back is still solid gold for engraving?   Thank you!


I can confirm the back of the holiday pendant is still solid gold for engraving - although my sales assistant didn’t make a point of telling me this was an option. Only upon my previous purchase was this conveyed to me. I think he was in a rush!


----------



## WingNut

Ugh I’m so torn. SA sent me this photo saying he had one he could reserve for me that was darker almost greyish. I’m nowhere near a VCA so this would be somewhat of a blind faith move on my part.  

OTOH, I plan to get the pave VA pendant so this would have to not look too similar. I’m so torn! The other pic is of me trying the pave version.

I’m a warm-toned (despite the rosy-flushed appearance of my skin in the second photo) blond. What do you think?

Ugh photo won’t attach from app....


----------



## WingNut

WingNut said:


> Ugh I’m so torn. SA sent me this photo saying he had one he could reserve for me that was darker almost greyish. I’m nowhere near a VCA so this would be somewhat of a blind faith move on my part.
> 
> OTOH, I plan to get the pave VA pendant so this would have to not look too similar. I’m so torn! The other pic is of me trying the pave version.
> 
> I’m a warm-toned (despite the rosy-flushed appearance of my skin in the second photo) blond. What do you think?
> 
> Ugh photo won’t attach from app....



Here is the photo my SA sent vs. the Pave version on me.


----------



## lynne_ross

WingNut said:


> Here is the photo my SA sent vs. the Pave version on me.
> View attachment 4209288
> 
> 
> View attachment 4209289


I personally think they are too similar. I turned down down the pendant since I wasn't sure when I would wear it over my 10 yg motif. woukd you consider getting a different pave pendant?


----------



## WingNut

lynne_ross said:


> I personally think they are too similar. I turned down down the pendant since I wasn't sure when I would wear it over my 10 yg motif. woukd you consider getting a different pave pendant?


Different as in RG or WG? Probably not. My primary metal is YG, with the others only coming out occasionally. If you mean Frivole etc then I'm inclined to say no....as I think the YG Pave would probably end up being one of those necklaces I wear when I'm not wearing some other statement piece...ie, a staple.
If only it were Grey MOP! Missed the boat on that one. I'm trending toward the YMOP just blending into my skin/hair too much...


----------



## WingNut

Onthego said:


> I was very lucky to take home my pendant yesterday. It was paid for 2 weeks ago. Trying to capture the true color is difficult. I would not call it yellow or even beige. It is light gold, especially since there is the iridescence of the MOP. It depends on the angle and the lighting when taking the picture. I love it. I do not have a white MOP pendant so for me there was nothing to similar to what I already have. I love it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4208231


This is a beautiful light creamy color!


----------



## lynne_ross

WingNut said:


> Different as in RG or WG? Probably not. My primary metal is YG, with the others only coming out occasionally. If you mean Frivole etc then I'm inclined to say no....as I think the YG Pave would probably end up being one of those necklaces I wear when I'm not wearing some other statement piece...ie, a staple.
> If only it were Grey MOP! Missed the boat on that one. I'm trending toward the YMOP just blending into my skin/hair too much...


i was thinking another design. If you are set on the pave vintage then I would pass on this year and see what next year's pendent is!


----------



## PennyD2911

kimber418 said:


> Thank you for sharing the photos of your holiday pendant.   It really is very beautiful.   I would love to see one of these in person!  Unfortunately I do not live near a VCA!   Can you tell me if the back is still solid gold for engraving?   Thank you!



I am having mine engraved as I did with the 2016 LE pendant, my initials and the year.

I don't have any plans to sell the pendant later so I have no reservations about having my initials engraved on it.    

For those who might want engraving but also want the option to sell the pendant later you could have only the year engraved.
That would be a nice selling point without the pendant being personalized.


----------



## 911snowball

Wingnut,  I passed on the holiday pendant this year. It appears too similar to the VA yg pave pendant on me.  I am a blonde.  From a distance, the holiday pendant appeared gold on me (blending into the setting) and not at all a creamy off white.  If you are considering the purchase of the yg pave pendant, I think you should get it over the holiday one.


----------



## WingNut

911snowball said:


> Wingnut,  I passed on the holiday pendant this year. It appears too similar to the VA yg pave pendant on me.  I am a blonde.  From a distance, the holiday pendant appeared gold on me (blending into the setting) and not at all a creamy off white.  If you are considering the purchase of the yg pave pendant, I think you should get it over the holiday one.


Thank you so much for this feedback *911snowball*! I have to keep my eye on the prize(s), and not let myself (or my wallet) be distracted by things not on my hardcore wishlist!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

WingNut said:


> Thank you so much for this feedback *911snowball*! I have to keep my eye on the prize(s), and not let myself (or my wallet) be distracted by things not on my hardcore wishlist!


There will be another pendant next year. 
Tbh I had hoped for something with more impact.


----------



## nicole0612

texasgirliegirl said:


> There will be another pendant next year.
> Tbh I had hoped for something with more impact.



I am sleeping on it, but I am disappointed also. I saw 3 options, one very light (exactly skin toned) with some color flashes, 2 darker but muddy and no color flashes. 
If I could have my wish, it would have been solid gold with a diamond. How fitting that would have been for the 50th anniversary. I would have also been happy with almost any vibrantly colored stone, it doesn’t seem like too much to wish for.


----------



## baghagg

From the US website









ETA:  here's the link

https://www.vancleefarpels.com/us/e...mbra/vcarp2r700-vintage-alhambra-pendant.html


----------



## mibonbon

I am very excited to add this year’s LE holiday pendant as this will be my first LE! My SA has sent some photos because I am currently overseas right now and can’t see it in person. She picked this one out of four available after I told her I wanted one that’s lighter gold and more subtle. I feel it would be more elegant on me if it was not as yellow or gold tone. I have Asian skin tone btw! I currently do not have any white mother of pearl so a lighter LE pendant would be just perfect! Hoping to see some more model shots of fellow tpfers who bought the pendant this year!


----------



## bhurry

mibonbon said:


> I am very excited to add this year’s LE holiday pendant as this will be my first LE! My SA has sent some photos because I am currently overseas right now and can’t see it in person. She picked this one out of four available after I told her I wanted one that’s lighter gold and more subtle. I feel it would be more elegant on me if it was not as yellow or gold tone. I have Asian skin tone btw! I currently do not have any white mother of pearl so a lighter LE pendant would be just perfect! Hoping to see some more model shots of fellow tpfers who bought the pendant this year!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4209728


I too want a lighter color and not too yellow.  I bought one also and can’t wait for it to arrive and will post pics


----------



## PennyD2911

mibonbon said:


> I am very excited to add this year’s LE holiday pendant as this will be my first LE! My SA has sent some photos because I am currently overseas right now and can’t see it in person. She picked this one out of four available after I told her I wanted one that’s lighter gold and more subtle. I feel it would be more elegant on me if it was not as yellow or gold tone. I have Asian skin tone btw! I currently do not have any white mother of pearl so a lighter LE pendant would be just perfect! Hoping to see some more model shots of fellow tpfers who bought the pendant this year!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4209728



Congrats! I see the pink and green tones but they are subtle. I am sure you will be very pleased with it.


----------



## baghagg

I wish this pendant had matching earrings, THAT would be my holiday purchase!


----------



## Stardust Andromeda

baghagg said:


> From the US website



The photos do not capture the piece properly. They were why I felt “bleh” at first.

BTW, for the holiday pendant, do we get the usual postcard certificate or is there one that says this is the holiday pendant for 2018?


----------



## cherylc

I finally went in today to see it in person myself. It was actually quite soft and pretty so i decided to get it. almost impossible to capture the colour in pics. also bc the colour changes depending on the lighting and angle. my SA showed me 2 other options vs the one she chose for me but they flashed too green and rainbow like for me so i went with her original choice. i’m adding a two inch extender since it was complimentary. she said they usually charge for it, is that true?

this is my first VCA pendant! i actually never wear necklaces but i thought i would give it a try. 

pics:


----------



## nicole0612

It is amazing how different each is and how they change in different lighting. I saw 3 that were all quite dark, one which flashed more pink, one flashed more green/grey (in a certain light it looked very similar to grey MOP!), and the other was flat straw gold (I did not consider that one). Then there was a lighter one that looked very similar to white MOP with the same color flashes, but in one angle it became flat light yellow. I ended up purchasing the lightest one because it was the most flattering in regular light (very similar to white MOP 75% of the time and flat ugly light yellow 25% of the time), but it was a hard choice to leave behind the one that looked like GMOP 25% of the time and less pretty dark, flat beige-gold 75% of the time, as silly as that sounds.
Please tell me which you would have chosen!
These pictures are accurate, it is not the lighting. Forgive my reddened neck, I was taking on and off different necklaces to compare.
These really need to be seen and compared in person. They are very different.


----------



## aki_sato

Congrats Nicole!
Thank you for the comparison pictures!

The three looks equally beautiful yet unique!
When I look at them on you, my preference would be L, R and Middle.

The Left because of the ‘unique’ colouring - however I think what you chose is most flattering on you!




nicole0612 said:


> It is amazing how different each is and how they change in different lighting. I saw 3 that were all quite dark, one which flashed more pink, one flashed more green/grey (in a certain light it looked very similar to grey MOP!), and the other was flat straw gold (I did not consider that one). Then there was a lighter one that looked very similar to white MOP with the same color flashes, but in one angle it became flat light yellow. I ended up purchasing the lightest one because it was the most flattering in regular light (very similar to white MOP 75% of the time and flat ugly light yellow 25% of the time), but it was a hard choice to leave behind the one that looked like GMOP 25% of the time and less pretty dark, flat beige-gold 75% of the time, as silly as that sounds.
> Please tell me which you would have chosen!
> These pictures are accurate, it is not the lighting. Forgive my reddened neck, I was taking on and off different necklaces to compare.
> These really need to be seen and compared in person. They are very different.
> View attachment 4209838
> 
> View attachment 4209839
> 
> View attachment 4209840
> 
> View attachment 4209841


----------



## cherylc

nicole0612 said:


> It is amazing how different each is and how they change in different lighting. I saw 3 that were all quite dark, one which flashed more pink, one flashed more green/grey (in a certain light it looked very similar to grey MOP!), and the other was flat straw gold (I did not consider that one). Then there was a lighter one that looked very similar to white MOP with the same color flashes, but in one angle it became flat light yellow. I ended up purchasing the lightest one because it was the most flattering in regular light (very similar to white MOP 75% of the time and flat ugly light yellow 25% of the time), but it was a hard choice to leave behind the one that looked like GMOP 25% of the time and less pretty dark, flat beige-gold 75% of the time, as silly as that sounds.
> Please tell me which you would have chosen!
> These pictures are accurate, it is not the lighting. Forgive my reddened neck, I was taking on and off different necklaces to compare.
> These really need to be seen and compared in person. They are very different.
> View attachment 4209838
> 
> View attachment 4209839
> 
> View attachment 4209840
> 
> View attachment 4209841



i like the lightest one! it’s the one u got right? the one on the right in the last pic of just two pendants? i don’t have a classic MOP pendant so i feel it’s fine for me but i can see if you do have it they might seem a bit too similar to justify both.


----------



## nicole0612

aki_sato said:


> Congrats Nicole!
> Thank you for the comparison pictures!
> 
> The three looks equally beautiful yet unique!
> When I look at them on you, my preference would be L, R and Middle.
> 
> The Left because of the ‘unique’ colouring - however I think what you chose is most flattering on you!



I completely agree with you! That is why I am still pining for the other one! I think the one on the left is the prettiest on its own (this is the one with the GMOP look some of the time), but the one on the right stood out from my skin the most. They all looked gorgeous over my black top, because that gave a color contrast vs resting on my skin tone, that is why I pulled down the neckline to check it against my skin


----------



## nicole0612

cherylc said:


> i like the lightest one! it’s the one u got right? the one on the right in the last pic of just two pendants? i don’t have a classic MOP pendant so i feel it’s fine for me but i can see if you do have it they might seem a bit too similar to justify both.



Thank you Cheryl! Yes, that is the one I purchased. It was lighter and much more luminescent than the other choices (though I did love the darker one with the grey MOP look, it just didn’t stand out from my skin). The one I chose looks similar to your choice I believe. Congrats on your holiday pendant


----------



## texasgirliegirl

nicole0612 said:


> It is amazing how different each is and how they change in different lighting. I saw 3 that were all quite dark, one which flashed more pink, one flashed more green/grey (in a certain light it looked very similar to grey MOP!), and the other was flat straw gold (I did not consider that one). Then there was a lighter one that looked very similar to white MOP with the same color flashes, but in one angle it became flat light yellow. I ended up purchasing the lightest one because it was the most flattering in regular light (very similar to white MOP 75% of the time and flat ugly light yellow 25% of the time), but it was a hard choice to leave behind the one that looked like GMOP 25% of the time and less pretty dark, flat beige-gold 75% of the time, as silly as that sounds.
> Please tell me which you would have chosen!
> These pictures are accurate, it is not the lighting. Forgive my reddened neck, I was taking on and off different necklaces to compare.
> These really need to be seen and compared in person. They are very different.
> View attachment 4209838
> 
> View attachment 4209839
> 
> View attachment 4209840
> 
> View attachment 4209841


Truly impossible choice!!
One can totally understand why you felt conflicted because they do all look so different. 
Wow. I think that you made a great choice!!


----------



## nicole0612

texasgirliegirl said:


> Truly impossible choice!!
> One can totally understand why you felt conflicted because they do all look so different.
> Wow. I think that you made a great choice!!



Thank you TGG! It was quite a dilemma. The darker one was simply stunning, yet did not stand out from my skin as much. Though it is light in collor, the lighter one was much more luminous, so it actually stood out more. I did wonder if the darker one would stand out more in the winter when I become even more ghostly pale, but I think I might just be trying to convince myself!


----------



## PennyD2911

nicole0612 said:


> It is amazing how different each is and how they change in different lighting. I saw 3 that were all quite dark, one which flashed more pink, one flashed more green/grey (in a certain light it looked very similar to grey MOP!), and the other was flat straw gold (I did not consider that one). Then there was a lighter one that looked very similar to white MOP with the same color flashes, but in one angle it became flat light yellow. I ended up purchasing the lightest one because it was the most flattering in regular light (very similar to white MOP 75% of the time and flat ugly light yellow 25% of the time), but it was a hard choice to leave behind the one that looked like GMOP 25% of the time and less pretty dark, flat beige-gold 75% of the time, as silly as that sounds.
> Please tell me which you would have chosen!
> These pictures are accurate, it is not the lighting. Forgive my reddened neck, I was taking on and off different necklaces to compare.
> These really need to be seen and compared in person. They are very different.
> View attachment 4209838
> 
> View attachment 4209839
> 
> View attachment 4209840
> 
> View attachment 4209841



WoW! Awesome post! Thanks @nicole0612 

I can see why you were so taken with the one on the left that is darker, it is a beautiful color, but you definitely selected the right one for you, it looks beautiful on your skin tone!

Congrats ~ Enjoy
        [emoji256] [emoji172] [emoji256]


----------



## texasgirliegirl

nicole0612 said:


> Thank you TGG! It was quite a dilemma. The darker one was simply stunning, yet did not stand out from my skin as much. Though it is light in collor, the lighter one was much more luminous, so it actually stood out more. I did wonder if the darker one would stand out more in the winter when I become even more ghostly pale, but I think I might just be trying to convince myself!


I’m interested in seeing how I like this one in person. 
Beige doesn’t appeal to me but pale yellow might (although I’m not a yellow fan in general.).
It’s the golden anniversary so I like the thought behind the selection. 
I’m not attracted to the darker straw or pumpkin colored examples although I’m sure that it’s primarily the photography and the pendants are very pretty IRL.


----------



## bhurry

nicole0612 said:


> It is amazing how different each is and how they change in different lighting. I saw 3 that were all quite dark, one which flashed more pink, one flashed more green/grey (in a certain light it looked very similar to grey MOP!), and the other was flat straw gold (I did not consider that one). Then there was a lighter one that looked very similar to white MOP with the same color flashes, but in one angle it became flat light yellow. I ended up purchasing the lightest one because it was the most flattering in regular light (very similar to white MOP 75% of the time and flat ugly light yellow 25% of the time), but it was a hard choice to leave behind the one that looked like GMOP 25% of the time and less pretty dark, flat beige-gold 75% of the time, as silly as that sounds.
> Please tell me which you would have chosen!
> These pictures are accurate, it is not the lighting. Forgive my reddened neck, I was taking on and off different necklaces to compare.
> These really need to be seen and compared in person. They are very different.
> View attachment 4209838
> 
> View attachment 4209839
> 
> View attachment 4209840
> 
> View attachment 4209841


I think you made the right choice.  I too picked a lighter one.  The dark yellow did not look good against my skintone


----------



## nicole0612

PennyD2911 said:


> WoW! Awesome post! Thanks @nicole0612
> 
> I can see why you were so taken with the one on the left that is darker, it is a beautiful color, but you definitely selected the right one for you, it looks beautiful on your skin tone!
> 
> Congrats ~ Enjoy
> [emoji256] [emoji172] [emoji256]


Thank you, I think you are right on both counts.


----------



## nicole0612

texasgirliegirl said:


> I’m interested in seeing how I like this one in person.
> Beige doesn’t appeal to me but pale yellow might (although I’m not a yellow fan in general.).
> It’s the golden anniversary so I like the thought behind the selection.
> I’m not attracted to the darker straw or pumpkin colored examples although I’m sure that it’s primarily the photography and the pendants are very pretty IRL.


I will be interested to hear your thoughts once you see them in person. Hopefully there is a light colored once for you to view, I actually hope you get to see a full spectrum of the colors, it really is impossible to explain until you have seen them. Do you already have the MOP holiday pendant?


----------



## nicole0612

bhurry said:


> I think you made the right choice.  I too picked a lighter one.  The dark yellow did not look good against my skintone


I think you are right, we have to select what looks best on us regardless of anything else. It's like the sad realization when a lovely item of clothing in a beautiful color is not complimentary to one's own complexion.


----------



## nicole0612

Another interesting point is that though my boutique is not a large one, and is in N*eiman Marcus, not a stand alone VCA boutique, they apparently had 10 pendants to choose from in the morning, and by the end of the day there were 2 left. I also found out that they have to sell what they have before they can request to get more, so I would imagine that your choices just depend on the stock on the day you arrive.

*edited because I do not want to be forced to post a hyperlink to NM!


----------



## Stardust Andromeda

cherylc said:


> I finally went in today to see it in person myself. It was actually quite soft and pretty so i decided to get it. almost impossible to capture the colour in pics. also bc the colour changes depending on the lighting and angle. my SA showed me 2 other options vs the one she chose for me but they flashed too green and rainbow like for me so i went with her original choice. i’m adding a two inch extender since it was complimentary. she said they usually charge for it, is that true?
> 
> this is my first VCA pendant! i actually never wear necklaces but i thought i would give it a try.
> 
> pics:


Yours is gorgeous. Congrats! I know what you mean about loving it on the spot. I think the SAs actually will find what you can love in just a few words. I took the first I viewed and did not even bother looking at others. Around me, there were many people viewing the pieces too and no one seemed to be comparing.

My fav SA had asked for the piece reserved for me to be intense with minimal flashes as the pieces were assigned (since a lot of people had already pre-paid). And also, he was afraid that when I arrive (which could have been anytime this week), there will be none left to compare. In natural bright light or extremely dark light, the fire in mine will flash too.

I am extending mine as well. The shorter clasp is too short and I am already petite. And yes, it is free if we do so now.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

nicole0612 said:


> I will be interested to hear your thoughts once you see them in person. Hopefully there is a light colored once for you to view, I actually hope you get to see a full spectrum of the colors, it really is impossible to explain until you have seen them. Do you already have the MOP holiday pendant?


I don’t have the white mop pendant. 
Only the gray, the pink and the onyx. 
I wear my pendants more often than I had ever imagined.


----------



## aki_sato

nicole0612 said:


> I completely agree with you! That is why I am still pining for the other one! I think the one on the left is the prettiest on its own (this is the one with the GMOP look some of the time), but the one on the right stood out from my skin the most. They all looked gorgeous over my black top, because that gave a color contrast vs resting on my skin tone, that is why I pulled down the neckline to check it against my skin


They are impossible to choose so I can understand your dilemma!
I just realised I also insert the wrong emoticons! I was meant to use  instead of 

Congrats Nicole! I think you made the right decision choosing one that looks the best against your skin tone!!

Enjoy it and looking forward to seeing more pics!


----------



## ghoztz

nicole0612 said:


> It is amazing how different each is and how they change in different lighting. I saw 3 that were all quite dark, one which flashed more pink, one flashed more green/grey (in a certain light it looked very similar to grey MOP!), and the other was flat straw gold (I did not consider that one). Then there was a lighter one that looked very similar to white MOP with the same color flashes, but in one angle it became flat light yellow. I ended up purchasing the lightest one because it was the most flattering in regular light (very similar to white MOP 75% of the time and flat ugly light yellow 25% of the time), but it was a hard choice to leave behind the one that looked like GMOP 25% of the time and less pretty dark, flat beige-gold 75% of the time, as silly as that sounds.
> Please tell me which you would have chosen!
> These pictures are accurate, it is not the lighting. Forgive my reddened neck, I was taking on and off different necklaces to compare.
> These really need to be seen and compared in person. They are very different.
> View attachment 4209838
> 
> View attachment 4209839
> 
> View attachment 4209840
> 
> View attachment 4209841



I would also pick the lightest one.  It is the prettiest and the most versatile. It looks gorgeous on you!! Congrats!!


----------



## WingNut

nicole0612 said:


> It is amazing how different each is and how they change in different lighting. I saw 3 that were all quite dark, one which flashed more pink, one flashed more green/grey (in a certain light it looked very similar to grey MOP!), and the other was flat straw gold (I did not consider that one). Then there was a lighter one that looked very similar to white MOP with the same color flashes, but in one angle it became flat light yellow. I ended up purchasing the lightest one because it was the most flattering in regular light (very similar to white MOP 75% of the time and flat ugly light yellow 25% of the time), but it was a hard choice to leave behind the one that looked like GMOP 25% of the time and less pretty dark, flat beige-gold 75% of the time, as silly as that sounds.
> Please tell me which you would have chosen!
> These pictures are accurate, it is not the lighting. Forgive my reddened neck, I was taking on and off different necklaces to compare.
> These really need to be seen and compared in person. They are very different.
> View attachment 4209838
> 
> View attachment 4209839
> 
> View attachment 4209840
> 
> View attachment 4209841


Great comparison! I personally like the lightest one on you...


----------



## nicole0612

Stardust Andromeda said:


> Yours is gorgeous. Congrats! I know what you mean about loving it on the spot. I think the SAs actually will find what you can love in just a few words. I took the first I viewed and did not even bother looking at others. Around me, there were many people viewing the pieces too and no one seemed to be comparing.
> 
> My fav SA had asked for the piece reserved for me to be intense with minimal flashes as the pieces were assigned (since a lot of people had already pre-paid). And also, he was afraid that when I arrive (which could have been anytime this week), there will be none left to compare. In natural bright light or extremely dark light, the fire in mine will flash too.
> 
> I am extending mine as well. The shorter clasp is too short and I am already petite. And yes, it is free if we do so now.



The one you chose is very pretty!


----------



## nicole0612

texasgirliegirl said:


> I don’t have the white mop pendant.
> Only the gray, the pink and the onyx.
> I wear my pendants more often than I had ever imagined.



The lighter Gold MOP may work for you then. I think it will flatter your coloring if you find the right shade. 
My son is now old enough for me to start wearing necklaces again so the timing is great for me, I really regret selling my other vintage pendant because I thought I would never wear it again.


----------



## nicole0612

ghoztz said:


> I would also pick the lightest one.  It is the prettiest and the most versatile. It looks gorgeous on you!! Congrats!!





WingNut said:


> Great comparison! I personally like the lightest one on you...



Thank you both! That is reassuring. After looking at the photos again and again, I think I made the right decision for my own coloring.


----------



## jenaps

baghagg said:


> I wish this pendant had matching earrings, THAT would be my holiday purchase!



I wish that too! I wonder y they didn’t do it this year.


----------



## ShoooSh

jenaps said:


> I wish that too! I wonder y they didn’t do it this year.



Check the 50 anniv thread please [emoji51][emoji51][emoji51] i just posted an update


----------



## texasgirliegirl

jenaps said:


> I wish that too! I wonder y they didn’t do it this year.


They still might.


----------



## klynneann

jenaps said:


> I wish that too! I wonder y they didn’t do it this year.


There was a suspicion that they did it with the black onyx pendant because they had extra motifs left over, so you never know.


----------



## aki_sato

To TPFers who PM-ed me asking for my SA, I texted my SA to let her know I shared her deets to you guys and you would reach out to her re. Holiday pendant - this is what she said:
“Thank you! But the holiday pendant is only for existing client for now because we only received a very small quantise - hence I was thinking of you! “

I posted here to save me from replying to the individual PMs.
Hope it’s ok!

Sorry I can’t help much!


----------



## Onthego

Ladies who are getting the 2 inch extension, would there still be a jump ring? And for those getting engraved and not in big store, how long will it take?


----------



## nicole0612

Onthego said:


> Ladies who are getting the 2 inch extension, would there still be a jump ring? And for those getting engraved and not in big store, how long will it take?



There will be 2 jump rings, the original and another, so you can wear it at 16”, 18” or 20”.


----------



## Onthego

nicole0612 said:


> There will be 2 jump rings, the original and another, so you can wear it at 16”, 18” or 20”.



Thank you Nicole, but my pendant’s jump ring is at 14 3/4 and pendant is 16 1/2. Is this how it should be originally? I remember many years ago I had the single motif pendant where they added 2 inches and I was never happy with the extension. I sold it eventually. ( Not because of the extension really, just didn’t wear it) So I want to make sure it comes out right. Thank you.


----------



## Onthego

nicole0612 said:


> There will be 2 jump rings, the original and another, so you can wear it at 16”, 18” or 20”.


----------



## nicole0612

Onthego said:


> Thank you Nicole, but my pendant’s jump ring is at 14 3/4 and pendant is 16 1/2. Is this how it should be originally? I remember many years ago I had the single motif pendant where they added 2 inches and I was never happy with the extension. I sold it eventually. ( Not because of the extension really, just didn’t wear it) So I want to make sure it comes out right. Thank you.



It sounded odd to me also, but that is what my SA texted me when I asked. I remembered mine as the having the jump-ring about 14” and the whole length about 16”, so I would expect it to be ~14”, ~16” and 18” options with the extension +/- ~1”. It does sound like they are adding an extra jump ring, and not removing the original.


----------



## nicole0612

Onthego said:


> Thank you Nicole, but my pendant’s jump ring is at 14 3/4 and pendant is 16 1/2. Is this how it should be originally? I remember many years ago I had the single motif pendant where they added 2 inches and I was never happy with the extension. I sold it eventually. ( Not because of the extension really, just didn’t wear it) So I want to make sure it comes out right. Thank you.



I would doubly confirm with your SA of course! I always get nervous about permanent changes to my items and may just purchase a detachable extender.


----------



## allure244

Onthego said:


> Ladies who are getting the 2 inch extension, would there still be a jump ring? And for those getting engraved and not in big store, how long will it take?



You should definitely clarify with your sales associate where u want the jump rings. When I got my holiday pendant (from a previous year) lengthened, the SA asked where i wanted to have my jump rings located. Basically she asked which 2 different lengths I wanted to be able to wear the necklace and we measured where the jump rings should be based on that information. It was all written in detail so there would be less likely to be an error in the extension. However when I got the extended piece back there were actually 3 jump rings so I could wear the necklace at 3 different lengths. Lucky for me I guess. The SA almost wanted to charge me extra for the 3rd ring even though I didn’t ask for it.


----------



## PennyD2911

nicole0612 said:


> There will be 2 jump rings, the original and another, so you can wear it at 16”, 18” or 20”.





Onthego said:


> Ladies who are getting the 2 inch extension, would there still be a jump ring? And for those getting engraved and not in big store, how long will it take?



According to the VCA website and my personal experience with the pendants I own the length is 16.8”.  So the jump ring should be at 14.8”.  If the pendant is extended 2”, that would put the original jump ring at 14.8”, the NEW jump ring at 16.8” and the NEW clasp at 18.8”.


----------



## nicole0612

PennyD2911 said:


> According to the VCA website and my personal experience with the pendants I own the length is 16.8”.  So the jump ring should be at 14.8”.  If the pendant is extended 2”, that would put the original jump ring at 14.8”, the NEW jump ring at 16.8” and the NEW clasp at 18.8”.


This makes the most sense. Either my SA made a typo or was just misinformed.


----------



## rania1981

I took a comparison picture of the mop pendant with the holiday pendant and sweet 16 necklace. I thought I would like the holiday pendant against my darker skin tone but it was too yellow for me


----------



## klynneann

rania1981 said:


> I took a comparison picture of the mop pendant with the holiday pendant and sweet 16 necklace. I thought I would like the holiday pendant against my darker skin tone but it was too yellow for me


Thank you, this is so helpful to me.


----------



## Emerson

Would any of you who has had their LE holiday pendants engraved be able to show what the engraving looks like if it is ok and not too personal to share? Thank you so much!


----------



## Emerson

I was told by the SA that the engraving would take 1-2 weeks. Hope this helps! 





Onthego said:


> Ladies who are getting the 2 inch extension, would there still be a jump ring? And for those getting engraved and not in big store, how long will it take?


----------



## PennyD2911

Emerson said:


> Would any of you who has had their LE holiday pendants engraved be able to show what the engraving looks like if it is ok and not too personal to share? Thank you so much!





There may be a choice of fonts but I don’t recall having a choice.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

PennyD2911 said:


> View attachment 4212134
> 
> There may be a choice of fonts but I don’t recall having a choice.


Script (like the one on the perlee signature) and Block. 
I have always requested block because it’s easier to read imo.


----------



## Emerson

Thank you so much @PennyD2911 for the photo! 





PennyD2911 said:


> View attachment 4212134
> 
> There may be a choice of fonts but I don’t recall having a choice.


----------



## PennyD2911

Emerson said:


> Thank you so much @PennyD2911 for the photo!



YW[emoji846]


----------



## texasgirliegirl

rania1981 said:


> I took a comparison picture of the mop pendant with the holiday pendant and sweet 16 necklace. I thought I would like the holiday pendant against my darker skin tone but it was too yellow for me


I agree that while the holiday pendant is beautiful, the classic white mother of pearl is more flattering.


----------



## Phoenix123

I posted this in another thread.  hope it's ok for me to post this under here also.  One of the centre diamonds in my LE earrings fell out!  Do those of you that a have holiday pendant, does the centre diamond stay intact?

FYI, I've only had the earrings for a few months and don't wear them that often and I almost never wear them in the shower.  Also, I have a lot of pave pieces (VCA and non-VCA) and the tiny melee diamonds never fall out or if they have, this was after years and years of wear.

I am very disappointed!


----------



## periogirl28

Phoenix123 said:


> I posted this in another thread.  hope it's ok for me to post this under here also.  One of the centre diamonds in my LE earrings fell out!  Do those of you that a have holiday pendant, does the centre diamond stay intact?
> 
> FYI, I've only had the earrings for a few months and don't wear them that often and I almost never wear them in the shower.  Also, I have a lot of pave pieces (VCA and non-VCA) and the tiny melee diamonds never fall out or if they have, this was after years and years of wear.
> 
> I am very disappointed!


I would be very disappointed too! Straight back to VCA please!


----------



## periogirl28

PennyD2911 said:


> View attachment 4212134
> 
> There may be a choice of fonts but I don’t recall having a choice.


I was given a choice of fonts and chose Script with one letter which is the initial shared by myself, DH and DS


----------



## Stardust Andromeda

Action shot. It is such a fascinating piece - it can look like spun gold, WMOP, opal and even plastic!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Stardust Andromeda said:


> Action shot. It is such a fascinating piece - it can look like spun gold, WMOP, opal and even plastic!


Plastic?


----------



## lisawhit

Stardust Andromeda said:


> Action shot. It is such a fascinating piece - it can look like spun gold, WMOP, opal and even plastic!


this description


----------



## hopiko

My two cents on the 2018 LE pendant...FWIW!  

My sister and I tried on a number of the pendants.  You have to see it in person as they really vary in appearance.  Some are a more uniform “yellow” (really gold color) with typical MOP luminescence and others are far more iridescent with many variations in between.  I selected one that really appears to be more like a lighter gray MOP with lots of flash and color.  You can only see the golden shade from a couple of angles.  THis was great for me as I love the gray MOP but did not get that pendant.  My sister got the more uniform/golden one as that fit her needs.  I have tried to take pictures but it has been an epic fail as both pendants look flat.  

So, I am reiterating what others have said: Ifyou are interested in this piece, try to see it in person as I do not think that the pictures really help much (although Kudos to those who have been able to get some great shots...I am impressed!)


----------



## ALLinTHEbag

It is here...the holiday pendant. Love it.


----------



## bhurry

Finally got mine yesterday and picked a lighter color that resembles more of the WMOP with just a hint of gold in certain angles. First picture is with indoor lighting and the other one was outdoors


----------



## expatwife

Here’s mine: I chose the lightest one and it has stripes which reflect light beautifully. It still looks a bit yellow from some angles. Very elegant and neutral imo.


----------



## Ici

I also picked up this year's Holiday pendant, after passing on the last 3.  I really liked how 'lively' it was, the iridescent on the GMOP is beautiful.  However, unlike what everyone else experienced, I saw 3 pendants at the store and they all looked very similar in color to me, except for the pattern on the MOP, some had more noticeable lines whereas others were smoother in surface.  

I didn't pick one that was lighter or darker as they all seemed very close, but more based on the pattern of the MOP.


----------



## Emerson

Your photos of the holiday pendant are beautiful! Such elegance. 





expatwife said:


> Here’s mine: I chose the lightest one and it has stripes which reflect light beautifully. It still looks a bit yellow from some angles. Very elegant and neutral imo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4212736
> View attachment 4212737


----------



## expatwife

Emerson said:


> Your photos of the holiday pendant are beautiful! Such elegance.



Thank you very much Emerson!


----------



## Ici

Here’s a picture of my holiday pendant.


----------



## lisawhit

Ici said:


> Here’s a picture of my holiday pendant.


very pretty


----------



## Fine Frenzy




----------



## PennyD2911

Ici said:


> Here’s a picture of my holiday pendant.



Beautiful!
[emoji256][emoji172][emoji256]


----------



## PennyD2911

Fine Frenzy said:


> View attachment 4213345



Very pretty -  congrats!
               [emoji256][emoji172][emoji256]


----------



## Fine Frenzy

I went to the store to see it in person. 
It’s so pretty

My SA took out several ones for me to see. 

I notice the colour can be very different. 

Some look like white mop with a hint of pale yellow. 
The surface is flat. 

Some look like gray mop. More shiny and colourful at certain angle. 
But the surface is not flat. I can see stripes and lines. 

At the end. I chose a shiny colourful one. 
Cuz I really like the gray mop.


----------



## Fine Frenzy

PennyD2911 said:


> Very pretty -  congrats!
> [emoji256][emoji172][emoji256]


Thank you. It look prettier in real life.


----------



## foofooness

I was fortunate that my SA showed me 4 pendants - 1 dark gold, 1 medium, and 2 light. Loved the lighter ones as they were more luminous! And also better suited my skin tone.

Of the 2 light gold pendants, I was initially leaning towards the one that had more colour flashes. But noticed that at certain angles I could see stripes, which to me, gave it a harshness.

I ended up choosing the one my SA picked out. Colour flashes are softer, but more even in its disbursement. I’m very happy with my choice! So pretty and feminine!

As many have mentioned, it’s hard to capture its true beauty in photos and best viewed in person.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

foofooness said:


> I was fortunate that my SA showed me 4 pendants - 1 dark gold, 1 medium, and 2 light. Loved the lighter ones as they were more luminous! And also better suited my skin tone.
> 
> Of the 2 light gold pendants, I was initially leaning towards the one that had more colour flashes. But noticed that at certain angles I could see stripes, which to me, gave it a harshness.
> 
> I ended up choosing the one my SA picked out. Colour flashes are softer, but more even in its disbursement. I’m very happy with my choice! So pretty and feminine!
> 
> As many have mentioned, it’s hard to capture its true beauty in photos and best viewed in person.


You took a wonderful photo that captures the iridescence. 
These pendants look even more more beautiful irl.
How very special to own the LE holiday pendant from the 50th anniversary (golden anniversary).
It’s a beautiful and elegant offering. No doubt.


----------



## PennyD2911

foofooness said:


> I was fortunate that my SA showed me 4 pendants - 1 dark gold, 1 medium, and 2 light. Loved the lighter ones as they were more luminous! And also better suited my skin tone.
> 
> Of the 2 light gold pendants, I was initially leaning towards the one that had more colour flashes. But noticed that at certain angles I could see stripes, which to me, gave it a harshness.
> 
> I ended up choosing the one my SA picked out. Colour flashes are softer, but more even in its disbursement. I’m very happy with my choice! So pretty and feminine!
> 
> As many have mentioned, it’s hard to capture its true beauty in photos and best viewed in person.



Beautiful! Your pic shows the beauty of iridescence of MOP. 

Congrats!
[emoji256][emoji172][emoji256]


----------



## foofooness

texasgirliegirl said:


> You took a wonderful photo that captures the iridescence.
> These pendants look even more more beautiful irl.
> How very special to own the LE holiday pendant from the 50th anniversary (golden anniversary).
> It’s a beautiful and elegant offering. No doubt.


Thank you! And yes, grateful that I am now an owner of a 50th anniversary holiday pendant!


----------



## foofooness

PennyD2911 said:


> Beautiful! Your pic shows the beauty of iridescence of MOP.
> 
> Congrats!
> [emoji256][emoji172][emoji256]


Thank you!


----------



## hb925

Fine Frenzy said:


> View attachment 4213345


wow this photo!


----------



## Meowwu

I have posted in the discussion thread already. Here is a green/pink sheen holiday pendent that I viewed today. It is gorgeous in person but unfortunately I am going to stick with my initial decision and pass on it.


----------



## jpezmom

Congratulations to everyone who purchased the holiday pendant!  The photos are so beautiful.

I will live vicariously through all of you as the pendant didn’t pop on my skin as much as I was hoping. Luckily there are other beautiful items at VCA on my wish list!!


----------



## valnsw

Just to share, I got the holiday pendant and I must say it’s really chameleon, very hard to capture. 
It’s best to see for yourself in real life. 

I had a choice of 5 pendants to choose from and I chose the one which I thought suited my skin tone best. 

First pic probably shows its natural colour (even though I took it in white light).

Subsequent pictures show the different colours. Last pic show a tinge of green in it too. 

Hope this post helps for those considering the pendant.


----------



## Notorious Pink

Wow this looks pretty on you @valnsw !!! Even though I was not interested, my SA is holding one for me, I am planning to go in for a look.


----------



## valnsw

BBC said:


> Wow this looks pretty on you @valnsw !!! Even though I was not interested, my SA is holding one for me, I am planning to go in for a look.



I highly recommend you go in to have a look, you may get a pleasant surprise.
Hopefully you can have a few pieces to try on and decide if it is for you. 
I went in with the thought that I wouldn't get it as I already have 4 pendants. But seeing them in real life changed my mind.

I guess one of the pendants will go to DD


----------



## jpezmom

valnsw said:


> Just to share, I got the holiday pendant and I must say it’s really chameleon, very hard to capture.
> It’s best to see for yourself in real life.
> 
> I had a choice of 5 pendants to choose from and I chose the one which I thought suited my skin tone best.
> 
> First pic probably shows its natural colour (even though I took it in white light).
> 
> Subsequent pictures show the different colours. Last pic show a tinge of green in it too.
> 
> Hope this post helps for those considering the pendant.


So stunning on you!  This photo makes we want to go in and see the pendant again.


----------



## EpiFanatic

Big Congratulations Ladies!  The holiday pendant is lovely. I’m skipping since I have a list of other pieces I want to add first. Enjoy. It’s quite a stunning piece.


----------



## Stardust Andromeda

valnsw said:


> Just to share, I got the holiday pendant and I must say it’s really chameleon, very hard to capture.
> It’s best to see for yourself in real life.
> First pic probably shows its natural colour (even though I took it in white light).



I love the first pic of your “blushing” pendant!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

valnsw said:


> Just to share, I got the holiday pendant and I must say it’s really chameleon, very hard to capture.
> It’s best to see for yourself in real life.
> 
> I had a choice of 5 pendants to choose from and I chose the one which I thought suited my skin tone best.
> 
> First pic probably shows its natural colour (even though I took it in white light).
> 
> Subsequent pictures show the different colours. Last pic show a tinge of green in it too.
> 
> Hope this post helps for those considering the pendant.


Your pendant is one of the prettiest I have seen and you wear it beautifully.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Here’s mine. 
I absolutely love it.


----------



## klynneann

I finally had a chance to go see the pendant in person, and I'm glad I did.  Both my SA and I think it blends too much into the color of my skin, and that the white MOP looks better on me.  I have a long VCA wish list, so I really would have had to love it to take the plunge.  Unfortunately, it's not right for me.  I'm a little sad because this will be the fourth holiday pendant I'm passing on.  One day I'll get one!


----------



## valnsw

jpezmom said:


> So stunning on you!  This photo makes we want to go in and see the pendant again.



I guess I was lucky to pick up a piece that was suitable for me. 



Stardust Andromeda said:


> I love the first pic of your “blushing” pendant!



Thanks  it has more pink undertone. 
It wasn’t that obvious but when laid out side by side with the other pendants, from the sides, I could see the difference - all different colours of their undertones. 



texasgirliegirl said:


> Your pendant is one of the prettiest I have seen and you wear it beautifully.





texasgirliegirl said:


> View attachment 4215104
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here’s mine.
> I absolutely love it.



Thanks TGG! 

Congrats on your holiday pendant too!
Yours has great iridescence. Please show us a modelling pic if you don’t mind


----------



## texasgirliegirl

valnsw said:


> I guess I was lucky to pick up a piece that was suitable for me.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks  it has more pink undertone.
> It wasn’t that obvious but when laid out side by side with the other pendants, from the sides, I could see the difference - all different colours of their undertones.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks TGG!
> 
> Congrats on your holiday pendant too!
> Yours has great iridescence. Please show us a modelling pic if you don’t mind


I’ll try to take a modeling shot once I have it engraved. TBH I found it very challenging to capture the undertones /iridescence with my camera. Nearly impossible. Mine is more light beige with the colorful flashes but in some photos can appear more yellow or even white.


----------



## PennyD2911

valnsw said:


> Just to share, I got the holiday pendant and I must say it’s really chameleon, very hard to capture.
> It’s best to see for yourself in real life.
> 
> I had a choice of 5 pendants to choose from and I chose the one which I thought suited my skin tone best.
> 
> First pic probably shows its natural colour (even though I took it in white light).
> 
> Subsequent pictures show the different colours. Last pic show a tinge of green in it too.
> 
> Hope this post helps for those considering the pendant.



Gorgeous!  [emoji256]Congrats [emoji256] You wear it beautifully and your pics show the true personality of this pendant.   Thank you for posting! 

Mine is being lengthened and engraved and I am not so patiently awaiting its arrival.[emoji1]


----------



## nicole0612

texasgirliegirl said:


> View attachment 4215104
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here’s mine.
> I absolutely love it.



You found a gorgeous one!
I suspected the lighter, more iridescent type would work best for you and am so glad you found one with such pretty color flashes and luminescent appearance.


----------



## periogirl28

klynneann said:


> I finally had a chance to go see the pendant in person, and I'm glad I did.  Both my SA and I think it blends too much into the color of my skin, and that the white MOP looks better on me.  I have a long VCA wish list, so I really would have had to love it to take the plunge.  Unfortunately, it's not right for me.  I'm a little sad because this will be the fourth holiday pendant I'm passing on.  One day I'll get one!



The right one will find you. The correct stone, with the right characteristics, is so crucial. Stay strong!


----------



## Phoenix123

texasgirliegirl said:


> View attachment 4215104
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here’s mine.
> I absolutely love it.



This is absolutely gorgeous!!


----------



## foofooness

texasgirliegirl said:


> View attachment 4215104
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here’s mine.
> I absolutely love it.


Look at that irredescence! Absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## pazt

All beautiful picture ladies! This holiday pendant is stunning!


----------



## PennyD2911

pazt said:


> All beautiful picture ladies! This holiday pendant is stunning!



Are you purchasing the pendant pazt?


----------



## Hobbiezm

Been MIA for a while but thrilled to see lovely pics of this years holiday pendant... I picked up mine last Friday. Initially I chose the more yellow one but on my skin tone the lighter gold MOP was more flattering. I’m also adding a picture for comparison with my rose gold- regular MOP Alhambra vintage earrings to showcase how they play against each other 

Thanks to all for posting and of course enabling me to pull the plug[emoji4]


----------



## pazt

PennyD2911 said:


> Are you purchasing the pendant pazt?



Ive been out of the country when it was released and didnt even have the chance to see it. I think my store is already sold out!


----------



## PennyD2911

pazt said:


> Ive been out of the country when it was released and didnt even have the chance to see it. I think my store is already sold out!



Awwww [emoji22]

If you would like one I can check with my SA to see if he has any left. [emoji5]


----------



## Phoenix123

I picked mine up today.  I chose the most golden one (thought it does blend into my olive skin a little).  This little fella is like a chameleon, colour changes so much depending on the lighting and also IRL vs in pics.  It's also a lot more lively IRL than the pics show (pics make it look very flat, when it isn't at all).


----------



## valnsw

PennyD2911 said:


> Gorgeous!  [emoji256]Congrats [emoji256] You wear it beautifully and your pics show the true personality of this pendant.   Thank you for posting!
> 
> Mine is being lengthened and engraved and I am not so patiently awaiting its arrival.[emoji1]



Thank you! Hope you can get it back soon and enjoy wearing it.



Hobbiezm said:


> Been MIA for a while but thrilled to see lovely pics of this years holiday pendant... I picked up mine last Friday. Initially I chose the more yellow one but on my skin tone the lighter gold MOP was more flattering. I’m also adding a picture for comparison with my rose gold- regular MOP Alhambra vintage earrings to showcase how they play against each other
> 
> Thanks to all for posting and of course enabling me to pull the plug[emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 4215914
> 
> 
> View attachment 4215915



Congrats and thanks for sharing pictures!
There’s so much colour variation. 



Phoenix123 said:


> I picked mine up today.  I chose the most golden one (thought it does blend into my olive skin a little).  This little fella is like a chameleon, colour changes so much depending on the lighting and also IRL vs in pics.  It's also a lot more lively IRL than the pics show (pics make it look very flat, when it isn't at all).



Your photos show the stone beautifully. I love how you have placed against the onyx holiday earclips to show the contrast.


----------



## WingNut

Congratulations to everyone who as managed to acquire the beautiful YMOP Holiday Pendant! Since I don't have a VCA near me, and had to rely on photos and the advice of others, I declined to take one offered to me by my SA due to my belief that it's too matchy with my coloring, also because I have a VERY extensive wishlist, items on which have a higher priority than this piece.  Having said that, does VCA ever extend the run of limited pieces? Or was this a once and done offering? I'll be near a VCA early next year and would love to see one in person (you never know....I might change my mind).


----------



## jellyv

Looks to be gold-lip pearl, which is from a specific type of oyster, and not identical to what’s known as mother of pearl.


----------



## PennyD2911

Phoenix123 said:


> I picked mine up today.  I chose the most golden one (thought it does blend into my olive skin a little).  This little fella is like a chameleon, colour changes so much depending on the lighting and also IRL vs in pics.  It's also a lot more lively IRL than the pics show (pics make it look very flat, when it isn't at all).



As always gorgeous photos Phoenix[emoji7]

The pendant looks beautiful on you![emoji256]


----------



## nicole0612

WingNut said:


> Congratulations to everyone who as managed to acquire the beautiful YMOP Holiday Pendant! Since I don't have a VCA near me, and had to rely on photos and the advice of others, I declined to take one offered to me by my SA due to my belief that it's too matchy with my coloring, also because I have a VERY extensive wishlist, items on which have a higher priority than this piece.  Having said that, does VCA ever extend the run of limited pieces? Or was this a once and done offering? I'll be near a VCA early next year and would love to see one in person (you never know....I might change my mind).



It will likely still be available then as long as there is stock left. Last year’s LE earrings are still available for purchase, I just inquired a couple of days ago.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

WingNut said:


> Congratulations to everyone who as managed to acquire the beautiful YMOP Holiday Pendant! Since I don't have a VCA near me, and had to rely on photos and the advice of others, I declined to take one offered to me by my SA due to my belief that it's too matchy with my coloring, also because I have a VERY extensive wishlist, items on which have a higher priority than this piece.  Having said that, does VCA ever extend the run of limited pieces? Or was this a once and done offering? I'll be near a VCA early next year and would love to see one in person (you never know....I might change my mind).


It will likely depend on how popular this year’s pendant is. From what I’ve heard, it has sold out already for several locations. 
You can’t even find last year’s anymore (and that one wasn’t nearly as popular).


----------



## lemontart

WingNut said:


> Congratulations to everyone who as managed to acquire the beautiful YMOP Holiday Pendant! Since I don't have a VCA near me, and had to rely on photos and the advice of others, I declined to take one offered to me by my SA due to my belief that it's too matchy with my coloring, also because I have a VERY extensive wishlist, items on which have a higher priority than this piece.  Having said that, does VCA ever extend the run of limited pieces? Or was this a once and done offering? I'll be near a VCA early next year and would love to see one in person (you never know....I might change my mind).



My SA at two different Neiman Marcus said they are expecting a second batch in a week or so. However, I think it would sold out quickly as they said there was a long waiting list.


----------



## Phoenix123

At the risk of boring you ladies, I absolutely ADORE my new pendant. In natural daylight, it's a glowy peachy champage-y colour, it's gorgeous!!  I can't seem to be able to capture the colour accurately on my phone camera.  Actually, I'd initially hoped for one with more pinkink undertones (like some of you ladies here managed to get), but I guess I left it til too late. Anyhow, I love this as it is - it's meant to be.


----------



## Phoenix123

lemontart said:


> My SA at two different Neiman Marcus said they are expecting a second batch in a week or so. However, I think it would sold out quickly as they said there was a long waiting list.



That's good!  There will be more choices for people to choose from.  From what I've read, different people like different shades, undertones etc...

My local VCA says there's no more coming here.


----------



## twoblues

I overheard a SA saying they have 4 more pendants left. If anyone is interested, PM me and I’m happy to share the boutique location.


----------



## nicole0612

Some better photos of my Holiday pendant showing the pale shade and color flashes.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

nicole0612 said:


> Some better photos of my Holiday pendant showing the pale shade and color flashes.
> View attachment 4217541
> 
> View attachment 4217542
> 
> View attachment 4217543


Love it. 
You found a really pretty pendant.


----------



## nicole0612

texasgirliegirl said:


> Love it.
> You found a really pretty pendant.



Thank you! I am glad I chose the palest one after all


----------



## JJA0421

Love it!


----------



## WingNut

nicole0612 said:


> Some better photos of my Holiday pendant showing the pale shade and color flashes.
> View attachment 4217541
> 
> View attachment 4217542
> 
> View attachment 4217543


That's beautiful!


----------



## AnnC

nicole0612 said:


> Some better photos of my Holiday pendant showing the pale shade and color flashes.
> View attachment 4217541


So beautiful! Can I ask what boutique you got this from?


----------



## nicole0612

AnnC said:


> So beautiful! Can I ask what boutique you got this from?


Neiman Marcus in Bellevue, WA.


----------



## AnnC

nicole0612 said:


> Neiman Marcus in Bellevue, WA.


Thank you. Did they have a few for you to choose from?


----------



## nicole0612

AnnC said:


> Thank you. Did they have a few for you to choose from?


Yes, you can check out my post 2-3 pages back with the details and photos of some of my choices. I had 4 to choose from (since I came to the shop after closing hours and 8 had already been sold earlier that day), and I decided among 3 of those 4 (I did not care for the 4th option).


----------



## AnnC

nicole0612 said:


> Yes, you can check out my post 2-3 pages back with the details and photos of some of my choices. I had 4 to choose from (since I came to the shop after closing hours and 8 had already been sold earlier that day), and I decided among 3 of those 4 (I did not care for the 4th option).


Thanks again Nicole. I may give NM a try. I have mine that was sent from a VCA boutique. It is beautiful but a little on the golden side. Stil trying to decide wether I want to try to find a lighter one.


----------



## nicole0612

AnnC said:


> Thanks again Nicole. I may give NM a try. I have mine that was sent from a VCA boutique. It is beautiful but a little on the golden side. Stil trying to decide wether I want to try to find a lighter one.


I don't think I would have been content if I had not been able to compare and choose from some options since they are so different from pendant to pendant. Good luck, I do think it's worth a try if your NM has more in stock.


----------



## lemontart

Phoenix123 said:


> That's good!  There will be more choices for people to choose from.  From what I've read, different people like different shades, undertones etc...
> 
> My local VCA says there's no more coming here.



Agreed! I prefer one that's more luminous. My SA kept for me a very golden one but I didn't like it. Almost wanted to pass on getting it and then she showed me another one that has more colors to it. It is much more to my liking so I took it home


----------



## Bethc

texasgirliegirl said:


> View attachment 4215104
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here’s mine.
> I absolutely love it.



This one is a gorgeous color!


----------



## Bethc

My pendant came back from being lengthened I love all of the different colors.


----------



## Onthego

Bethc said:


> My pendant came back from being lengthened I love all of the different colors.
> 
> View attachment 4220471


This one is beautiful. Can you share how they lengthened it. Or maybe a picture of the jump ring and clasp. I had to actually draw a picture so my SA could understand what I wanted. I sent it last week and hopefully I get it tomorrow.


----------



## PennyD2911

Bethc said:


> My pendant came back from being lengthened I love all of the different colors.
> 
> View attachment 4220471



WOW Beth yours is perfect! [emoji256]

My SA had to choose mine and I hope it is as pretty as yours!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Really enjoying this chameleon pendant.


----------



## Phoenix123

I love all the holiday pendants here.  I have noticed though that a lot of you chose the more lighter shades, some were able to choose ones with more pink undertones.  I am curious as to why a lot of you went for the lighter shades. 

I chose a more golden one (with more peachy undertones), which appears to be less popular here.  I've noticed that it blends into my olive Asian skin and looks very flat in pics.  I still absolutely adore it, have no regret whatsoever, but think I'll wear it more with dark coloured clothes.


----------



## PennyD2911

texasgirliegirl said:


> View attachment 4220818
> View attachment 4220819
> View attachment 4220820
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really enjoying this chameleon pendant.



@texasgirliegirl That iridescence is amazing!  The pendant looks beautiful on you. [emoji177]


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Phoenix123 said:


> I love all the holiday pendants here.  I have noticed though that a lot of you chose the more lighter shades, some were able to choose ones with more pink undertones.  I am curious as to why a lot of you went for the lighter shades.
> 
> I chose a more golden one (with more peachy undertones), which appears to be less popular here.  I've noticed that it blends into my olive Asian skin and looks very flat in pics.  I still absolutely adore it, have no regret whatsoever, but think I'll wear it more with dark coloured clothes.


Hello Phoenix
Your pendant is really beautiful. My SA selected this particular pendant for me because it was very irridescent. Additionally, the lighter, almost buttercream color blended beautifully with my white mother of pearl.
Mine still has a pale yellow undertone and I love it because it’s supposed to be golden. 
My SA allowed me to see every pendant available and the one that she selected was still my favorite.
The pendants ranged from pale flat yellow to a darker (almost pumpkin) golden yellow. I’m not Asian but I do have a yellow based skintone so the lighter choices were most flattering.


----------



## PennyD2911

Phoenix123 said:


> I love all the holiday pendants here.  I have noticed though that a lot of you chose the more lighter shades, some were able to choose ones with more pink undertones.  I am curious as to why a lot of you went for the lighter shades.
> 
> I chose a more golden one (with more peachy undertones), which appears to be less popular here.  I've noticed that it blends into my olive Asian skin and looks very flat in pics.  I still absolutely adore it, have no regret whatsoever, but think I'll wear it more with dark coloured clothes.



I love both, this year’s pendant has such a diverse “personality “. [emoji256]


----------



## Phoenix123

PennyD2911 said:


> That iridescence is amazing!  The pendant looks beautiful on you. [emoji177]



+1


----------



## Phoenix123

texasgirliegirl said:


> Hello Phoenix
> Your pendant is really beautiful. My SA selected this particular pendant for me because it was very irridescent. Additionally, the lighter, almost buttercream color blended beautifully with my white mother of pearl.
> Mine still has a pale yellow undertone and I love it because it’s supposed to be golden.
> My SA allowed me to see every pendant available and the one that she selected was still my favorite.
> The pendants ranged from pale flat yellow to a darker (almost pumpkin) golden yellow. I’m not Asian but I do have a yellow based skintone so the lighter choices were most flattering.



Hello Texasgirliegirl,

Thank you.  Mine is def more pumpkin-like golden yellow.  I chose it because it appealed the most to my eye, when it was on my hand.  I agree that the lighter choices are better suited for those with more yellow undertones, and are more outstanding against the skin.  Yours is absolutely GORGEOUS!!  And it was what prompted me to go look at the holiday pendant.  Alas, I got there too late, and none of the choices available was remotely like yours.


----------



## Phoenix123

PennyD2911 said:


> I love both, this year’s pendant has such a diverse “personality “. [emoji256]



It really has such a diverse "personality", very chameleon - like.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Phoenix123 said:


> Hello Texasgirliegirl,
> 
> Thank you.  Mine is def more pumpkin-like golden yellow.  I chose it because it appealed the most to my eye, when it was on my hand.  I agree that the lighter choices are better suited for those with more yellow undertones, and are more outstanding against the skin.  Yours is absolutely GORGEOUS!!  And it was what prompted me to go look at the holiday pendant.  Alas, I got there too late, and none of the choices available was remotely like yours.


I hope that you don’t feel as if you have settled. 
Your pendant is absolutely gorgeous!!
Stores are still receiving stock so if you have any second thoughts, your SA can likely find another one for you. 
That said, I love yours too!


----------



## Phoenix123

texasgirliegirl said:


> I hope that you don’t feel as if you have settled.
> 
> Your pendant is absolutely gorgeous!!
> Stores are still receiving stock so if you have any second thoughts, your SA can likely find another one for you.
> That said, I love yours too!



The absolute truth?  I do feel like I've settled - a little.  Buuuuttt, I love it as it is.  It's only when I compare mine with yours and others' on here with a more pinkish shade (is that the right word?) that I feel mine is not as beautiful.  Also, yours looks A LOT more iridescent, with characteristics more akin to those associated with grey MOP - would that be correct?

Also, there were only 4-5 pendants available when I went.  IIRC, there were 2 which were more golden and the rest a lot lighter.  The lighter ones looked more flat though, not iridescent enough - nothing like what I've seen on here.

I don't think I can exchange it, bc I'd already exchanged my onyx pendant for this one and VCA told me that it was the one-time exchange.  And they also said there were no more coming to the boutique (not sure if they told me that just to prevent me from coming back, lol).

Thank you for your kind words.  I will just keep it and love it.


----------



## Stardust Andromeda

Bethc said:


> My pendant came back from being lengthened I love all of the different colors.
> View attachment 4220471


I sent mine in last Sunday and was told I needed to wait 4 weeks for the lengthening ... maybe VCA has to send from HK to Paris for extension! huff!



texasgirliegirl said:


> View attachment 4220818
> View attachment 4220819
> View attachment 4220820
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really enjoying this chameleon pendant.


Yours look perfect on you! Right shade, right iridescence!



Phoenix123 said:


> I chose a more golden one (with more peachy undertones), which appears to be less popular here.  I've noticed that it blends into my olive Asian skin and looks very flat in pics.  I still absolutely adore it, have no regret whatsoever, but think I'll wear it more with dark coloured clothes.


Like you, I chose one which is champagne, peachy gold. I simply love the deep intense gold colour. It was right for me as it looks 90% gold and 10% everything else. I was told by the SAs that all the pieces in HK carry the same gold shade (with minimal difference). The one other pendant I saw in the plastic wrap did not differ from mine.  I had seen the photos taken by other members of different pieces and I had repeatedly chosen the deep gold (each time). Incidentally, that was also the request I put to my SA before the launch - it has to be deep, intense solid gold. Anything else and I would have left the boutique with regret. The iridescence in mine is like a rainbow pony. An absolute darling! Nothing like @texasgirliegirl's forest fire which is stunning too!


----------



## Bethc

Stardust Andromeda said:


> I sent mine in last Sunday and was told I needed to wait 4 weeks for the lengthening ... maybe VCA has to send from HK to Paris for extension! huff!



There’s a VCA workshop here in NY, that’s where they send everything.  If they can’t fix it, it goes to Paris.  So, unless there’s one closer to you, it probably did go to Paris.


----------



## surfer

Can someone please tell me if there’s any chance of getting one without being a long time VIP? Newbie here and about to go to California but not sure if they will let me buy one there. I saw they have it online on the USA site. Would love to get your advice as to how best to buy. Thank you!


----------



## surfer

twoblues said:


> I overheard a SA saying they have 4 more pendants left. If anyone is interested, PM me and I’m happy to share the boutique location.




Hi two blues I would love to get the info please. New here so can’t pm though :/


----------



## Phoenix123

Stardust Andromeda said:


> Like you, I chose one which is champagne, peachy gold. I simply love the deep intense gold colour. It was right for me as it looks 90% gold and 10% everything else. I was told by the SAs that all the pieces in HK carry the same gold shade (with minimal difference). The one other pendant I saw in the plastic wrap did not differ from mine.  I had seen the photos taken by other members of different pieces and I had repeatedly chosen the deep gold (each time). Incidentally, that was also the request I put to my SA before the launch - it has to be deep, intense solid gold. Anything else and I would have left the boutique with regret. The iridescence in mine is like a rainbow pony. An absolute darling! Nothing like @texasgirliegirl's forest fire which is stunning too!



That's interesting.  I was beginning to wonder if I was the odd one out, lol, choosing a deeper, more intense peachy, champagne-y gold colour.  Mine does look like it's solid gold, from far away.

The irridescence on mine is nothing like @texasgirliegirl's.  Hers is amazing!!

I'd love to see pics of yours, @Stardust Andromeda, or did you already post them?  Your pendant sounds amazing too.


----------



## CHL

Did anyone pass this year’s pendant after seeing it in person? Anyone who owns(or plans to buy) yellow pave pendant bought holiday pendant? 

When ymop was announced, I immediately passed it (without seeing it). I thought I would prefer white mop to ymop, and/or prefer yellow pave to ymop.

 However, while looking at others’ pics here, I noticed that every piece looks so differently, and some tpfers got really pretty pendants. They didn’t have that much yellow undertone in pics. Some looked creamy, ivory-ish, opal-ish, and/or pink-ish. 

Do light versions still have obvious yellow undertone? Or does some of them have no yellow undertone? I like creamy hue but don’t like yellow hue. 

Boutique is far. Not sure I need to head there asap.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

CHL said:


> Did anyone pass this year’s pendant after seeing it in person? Anyone who owns(or plans to buy) yellow pave pendant bought holiday pendant?
> 
> When ymop was announced, I immediately passed it (without seeing it). I thought I would prefer white mop to ymop, and/or prefer yellow pave to ymop.
> 
> However, while looking at others’ pics here, I noticed that every piece looks so differently, and some tpfers got really pretty pendants. They didn’t have that much yellow undertone in pics. Some looked creamy, ivory-ish, opal-ish, and/or pink-ish.
> 
> Do light versions still have obvious yellow undertone? Or does some of them have no yellow undertone? I like creamy hue but don’t like yellow hue.
> 
> Boutique is far. Not sure I need to head there asap.


I compared the yg pave to this pendant.
They are very different and I decided to purchase the holiday pendant after seeing it in person and will likely purchase the pave pendant later on (since I have the earrings and love them).
I did not care for the dark yellow pendants with my skin tone so mine is more of a creamy buttercream color.


----------



## hopiko

I just got mine back from VCA (got the chain lengthened) and was able to get some pictures in different lights.  Mine is definitely more on the iridescent spectrum, which is what I chose.  I hope these help anyone who is still undecided...


----------



## rhm

W


hopiko said:


> I just got mine back from VCA (got the chain lengthened) and was able to get some pictures in different lights.  Mine is definitely more on the iridescent spectrum, which is what I chose.  I hope these help anyone who is still undecided...


Wow in your picture the gold almost looks like rose gold!


----------



## PennyD2911

hopiko said:


> I just got mine back from VCA (got the chain lengthened) and was able to get some pictures in different lights.  Mine is definitely more on the iridescent spectrum, which is what I chose.  I hope these help anyone who is still undecided...



This one is amazing!![emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]

Thanks for sharing your pics @hopiko!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

hopiko said:


> I just got mine back from VCA (got the chain lengthened) and was able to get some pictures in different lights.  Mine is definitely more on the iridescent spectrum, which is what I chose.  I hope these help anyone who is still undecided...


So pretty!!


----------



## nicole0612

hopiko said:


> I just got mine back from VCA (got the chain lengthened) and was able to get some pictures in different lights.  Mine is definitely more on the iridescent spectrum, which is what I chose.  I hope these help anyone who is still undecided...


You chose a very beautiful one!


----------



## Phoenix123

hopiko said:


> I just got mine back from VCA (got the chain lengthened) and was able to get some pictures in different lights.  Mine is definitely more on the iridescent spectrum, which is what I chose.  I hope these help anyone who is still undecided...



Wooooow!!  Yours is sooo beautiful!  It actually looks like grey MOP with more pink undertones.  I'm super jealous!


----------



## kkreme

hopiko said:


> I just got mine back from VCA (got the chain lengthened) and was able to get some pictures in different lights.  Mine is definitely more on the iridescent spectrum, which is what I chose.  I hope these help anyone who is still undecided...



This is so gorgeous!! [emoji7][emoji7] 

I was lucky to be able to compare a few pieces in store, most of them are a duller yellow, some with little or no iridescence, but none came close to the beauty of this one.


----------



## CHL

texasgirliegirl said:


> I compared the yg pave to this pendant.
> They are very different and I decided to purchase the holiday pendant after seeing it in person and will likely purchase the pave pendant later on (since I have the earrings and love them).
> I did not care for the dark yellow pendants with my skin tone so mine is more of a creamy buttercream color.



Thank you TGG. I actually headed my nearest boutique today. Well, they were all sold-out. I thought they may get the next batch soon if it's all soldout. However, they said they are trying hard to get it more but not sure. Well, maybe I can try online if I'm serious?  Trying to check more photos.


----------



## periogirl28

hopiko said:


> I just got mine back from VCA (got the chain lengthened) and was able to get some pictures in different lights.  Mine is definitely more on the iridescent spectrum, which is what I chose.  I hope these help anyone who is still undecided...


Yours is just stunning, congrats!


----------



## hopiko

texasgirliegirl said:


> View attachment 4220818
> View attachment 4220819
> View attachment 4220820
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really enjoying this chameleon pendant.


Your pendant is so beautiful!!! I love how it looks with the MOP 20!


----------



## hopiko

Phoenix123 said:


> Wooooow!!  Yours is sooo beautiful!  It actually looks like grey MOP with more pink undertones.  I'm super jealous!



Thank you!  I  GMOP so was so happy to sort through the pieces that the store had and find this one!



kkreme said:


> This is so gorgeous!! [emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> I was lucky to be able to compare a few pieces in store, most of them are a duller yellow, some with little or no iridescence, but none came close to the beauty of this one.



Thank you, KKreme!  I was lucky enough to be in the store the day they arrived so I was able to pick the piece I wanted as a “pre-order” (it was before October 1.)  I looked at 6 or 7 pieces and at least 5 were a more uniform golden color, another one was a little in between but this one really caught my eye due to the color flashes!  I was fortunate in my timing for sure!

Thank you for all the likes and the kind comments, @periogirl28, @nicole0612, @texasgirliegirl, @rhm, @PennyD2911!!!


----------



## surfer

Hi ladies! Finally got my first VCA today and it was such a nice experience! Highly recommend the lovely SAs in VCA Las Vegas at Caesar’s palace.

We looked at 5 and my fiancé and I chose this one. Mine is the top one in the double photo. We are driving back now and it’s dark so can’t get a still photo but have to share how I love the multicolour flashes that it gives out. What a beautiful piece of wearable art. My fiancé loved it as well and even he saw the subtle differences between the 5.

I love that this one changes a lot. Sometimes closer to mop but from some angle still matte gold, then it goes all fluorescent!

Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## jpezmom

surfer said:


> View attachment 4225294
> View attachment 4225295
> View attachment 4225296
> View attachment 4225297
> View attachment 4225298
> View attachment 4225299
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi ladies! Finally got my first VCA today and it was such a nice experience! Highly recommend the lovely SAs in VCA Las Vegas at Caesar’s palace.
> 
> We looked at 5 and my fiancé and I chose this one. Mine is the top one in the double photo. We are driving back now and it’s dark so can’t get a still photo but have to share how I love the multicolour flashes that it gives out. What a beautiful piece of wearable art. My fiancé loved it as well and even he saw the subtle differences between the 5.
> 
> I love that this one changes a lot. Sometimes closer to mop but from some angle still matte gold, then it goes all fluorescent!
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!


Congrats on your first VCA - what a special piece!  Enjoying all the photos. Your pendant is beautiful!


----------



## nicole0612

surfer said:


> View attachment 4225294
> View attachment 4225295
> View attachment 4225296
> View attachment 4225297
> View attachment 4225298
> View attachment 4225299
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi ladies! Finally got my first VCA today and it was such a nice experience! Highly recommend the lovely SAs in VCA Las Vegas at Caesar’s palace.
> 
> We looked at 5 and my fiancé and I chose this one. Mine is the top one in the double photo. We are driving back now and it’s dark so can’t get a still photo but have to share how I love the multicolour flashes that it gives out. What a beautiful piece of wearable art. My fiancé loved it as well and even he saw the subtle differences between the 5.
> 
> I love that this one changes a lot. Sometimes closer to mop but from some angle still matte gold, then it goes all fluorescent!
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!



You chose a beautiful pendant! Congrats!


----------



## nicole0612

Gold MOP Holiday pendant compared to MOP magic pendant.


----------



## PennyD2911

Finally![emoji172][emoji256][emoji172]


----------



## WingNut

surfer said:


> Hi ladies! Finally got my first VCA today and it was such a nice experience! Highly recommend the lovely SAs in VCA Las Vegas at Caesar’s palace.
> 
> We looked at 5 and my fiancé and I chose this one. Mine is the top one in the double photo. We are driving back now and it’s dark so can’t get a still photo but have to share how I love the multicolour flashes that it gives out. What a beautiful piece of wearable art. My fiancé loved it as well and even he saw the subtle differences between the 5.
> 
> I love that this one changes a lot. Sometimes closer to mop but from some angle still matte gold, then it goes all fluorescent!
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!



That’s gorgeous!


----------



## nicole0612

PennyD2911 said:


> Finally![emoji172][emoji256][emoji172]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4225899
> View attachment 4225900
> View attachment 4225901
> View attachment 4225911
> View attachment 4225913



Beautiful! The iridescence is striking! Congrats.


----------



## SweetCherries

So beautiful, congrats


----------



## PennyD2911

nicole0612 said:


> Beautiful! The iridescence is striking! Congrats.



Thank you[emoji256]


----------



## chaneljewel

Finally got mine today and love it.  Really different but so pretty!


----------



## surfer

WingNut said:


> That’s gorgeous!


Thank you!!!


----------



## Phoenix123

PennyD2911 said:


> Finally![emoji172][emoji256][emoji172]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4225899
> View attachment 4225900
> View attachment 4225901
> View attachment 4225911
> View attachment 4225913



Swwoooon!!


----------



## hopiko

PennyD2911 said:


> Finally![emoji172][emoji256][emoji172]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4225899
> View attachment 4225900
> View attachment 4225901
> View attachment 4225911
> View attachment 4225913


Sooooooo gorgeous! Different in every light!  Congrats!


----------



## PennyD2911

hopiko said:


> Sooooooo gorgeous! Different in every light!  Congrats!



TY[emoji256]


----------



## PennyD2911

Phoenix123 said:


> Swwoooon!!


[emoji5][emoji172][emoji256]


----------



## texasgirliegirl

PennyD2911 said:


> Finally![emoji172][emoji256][emoji172]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4225899
> View attachment 4225900
> View attachment 4225901
> View attachment 4225911
> View attachment 4225913


Like a gorgeous sunset


----------



## Stardust Andromeda

PennyD2911 said:


> Finally![emoji172][emoji256][emoji172]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4225899
> View attachment 4225900
> View attachment 4225901
> View attachment 4225911
> View attachment 4225913


Wow - the last photo looks like chalcedony. I love the lavender blue! What an absolute beauty!!

I had admired every photo of this year's holiday pendant (repeatedly). The YMOP is so beautiful and multi-faceted and there is a shade for everyone. I can't stop taking photos of mine and trying to capture its different faces. If VCA launches matching earrings (like they did for the onyx holiday pendant), I would be completely over the moon! x


----------



## PennyD2911

texasgirliegirl said:


> Like a gorgeous sunset


[emoji172][emoji256][emoji172]
There was NO filter or flash used on these pics, just natural light.


----------



## PennyD2911

Stardust Andromeda said:


> Wow - the last photo looks like chalcedony. I love the lavender blue! What an absolute beauty!!
> 
> I had admired every photo of this year's holiday pendant (repeatedly). The YMOP is so beautiful and multi-faceted and there is a shade for everyone. I can't stop taking photos of mine and trying to capture its different faces. If VCA launches matching earrings (like they did for the onyx holiday pendant), I would be completely over the moon! x



TY[emoji256]


----------



## Notorious Pink

Stardust Andromeda said:


> Ohhhhh .... isn't this absolutely gorgeous? What a pleasant surprise!



WOW WOW WOW!!!!! [emoji170][emoji91][emoji170][emoji91][emoji170][emoji91][emoji170][emoji91][emoji170]


----------



## Phoenix123

Stardust Andromeda said:


> Ohhhhh .... isn't this absolutely gorgeous? What a pleasant surprise!



This is out-of-this-world beautiful!!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

PennyD2911 said:


> [emoji172][emoji256][emoji172]
> There was NO filter or flash used on these pics, just natural light.


Same with mine. In fact, the flash made it more difficult to photo because it turned mine white.


----------



## PennyD2911

texasgirliegirl said:


> Same with mine. In fact, the flash made it more difficult to photo because it turned mine white.



I love that the Gold MOP looks its best in natural and low light. I am sure most of the time the beautiful iridescence isn’t noticed since the pendant is lying flat, but even then when it looks like a solid color it is beautiful.


----------



## valnsw

PennyD2911 said:


> I love that the Gold MOP looks its best in natural and low light. I am sure most of the time the beautiful iridescence isn’t noticed since the pendant is lying flat, but even then when it looks like a solid color it is beautiful.



I totally agree! The body movement when wearing it will allow light to cast at different angles and show off different colours / iridescence of the stone.


----------



## ABClalala A

I got this gorgeous yesterday. I’m not so sure what color of my pendant because I didn’t have a chance to see many in my boutique. I meant if it is the lightest or golden color but it’s just beautiful and I love it so much.


----------



## pigleto972001

Perfect w the beige Seoul !!!!


----------



## ABClalala A

pigleto972001 said:


> Perfect w the beige Seoul !!!!


Thank you pigleto972001.


----------



## kimber418

ABClalala A said:


> I got this gorgeous yesterday. I’m not so sure what color of my pendant because I didn’t have a chance to see many in my boutique. I meant if it is the lightest or golden color but it’s just beautiful and I love it so much.



SO beautiful!  Love it!


----------



## Hobbiezm

ABClalala A said:


> I got this gorgeous yesterday. I’m not so sure what color of my pendant because I didn’t have a chance to see many in my boutique. I meant if it is the lightest or golden color but it’s just beautiful and I love it so much.



Looks stunning on you! [emoji173]️[emoji177]


----------



## nicole0612

ABClalala A said:


> I got this gorgeous yesterday. I’m not so sure what color of my pendant because I didn’t have a chance to see many in my boutique. I meant if it is the lightest or golden color but it’s just beautiful and I love it so much.



Beautiful shade for your holiday pendant! I have this jacket also, so excited to see that it matches our holiday pendants!


----------



## PennyD2911

ABClalala A said:


> I got this gorgeous yesterday. I’m not so sure what color of my pendant because I didn’t have a chance to see many in my boutique. I meant if it is the lightest or golden color but it’s just beautiful and I love it so much.



Beautiful- congrats [emoji256]


----------



## Emerson

Hi from a VCA newbie to all the wonderful ladies here! I just wanted to say thank you for all the information and photos everyone has shared in this thread! I don’t live near a VCA boutique and I wouldn’t have been able to “ view” the pendant without this thread! It’s the first time I have purchased jewellery without seeing it in person and trying it on! What a leap of faith lol.

I absolutely love the chameleon gold mop! The colour is perfect, the texture is amazing, the iridescence is just incredible! Thank you all!


----------



## hb925

Emerson said:


> Hi from a VCA newbie to all the wonderful ladies here! I just wanted to say thank you for all the information and photos everyone has shared in this thread! I don’t live near a VCA boutique and I wouldn’t have been able to “ view” the pendant without this thread! It’s the first time I have purchased jewellery without seeing it in person and trying it on! What a leap of faith lol.
> 
> I absolutely love the chameleon gold mop! The colour is perfect, the texture is amazing, the iridescence is just incredible! Thank you all!
> View attachment 4231569


Congrats! Yours is such a chameleon!


----------



## ccfun

ABClalala A said:


> I got this gorgeous yesterday. I’m not so sure what color of my pendant because I didn’t have a chance to see many in my boutique. I meant if it is the lightest or golden color but it’s just beautiful and I love it so much.


Wow, the pendant and your jacket look great together!


----------



## PennyD2911

cj0617 said:


> Congrats! Yours is such a chameleon!



Congratulations on your first VCA piece![emoji256]


----------



## kimber418

It is so fun to see all the photos of 2018 Van Cleef Holiday Pendant.   This year the pendant is certainly more of a chameleon than in the past when you knew exactly what you were getting-with the exception of gray MOP a few years ago.   Here are a few of my pendants from previous years along with my new "Gold" pendant.  I love the gold mop holiday pendant and I think it will be fun to layer it with a 20 motif or wear alone.


----------



## Emerson

kimber418 said:


> It is so fun to see all the photos of 2018 Van Cleef Holiday Pendant.   This year the pendant is certainly more of a chameleon than in the past when you knew exactly what you were getting-with the exception of gray MOP a few years ago.   Here are a few of my pendants from previous years along with my new "Gold" pendant.  I love the gold mop holiday pendant and I think it will be fun to layer it with a 20 motif or wear alone.



That is an amazing collection of holiday pendants! Yes your gold mop would look so beautiful with a 20 motif for sure! This is how I wear mine. With a dbty. Thanks for letting me share.


----------



## kimber418

Emerson said:


> That is an amazing collection of holiday pendants! Yes your gold mop would look so beautiful with a 20 motif for sure! This is how I wear mine. With a dbty. Thanks for letting me share.
> View attachment 4234563



I love your holiday pendant layered with your dbty.   I also layer my holiday pendants sometimes with a dbty.    I hope some year they are able to do turquoise holiday pendant.  Even though I own a single motif turquoise VCA pendant I would love to own a turquoise holiday pendant just for that little diamond on the turquoise alhambra!


----------



## DreamingPink

Emerson said:


> That is an amazing collection of holiday pendants! Yes your gold mop would look so beautiful with a 20 motif for sure! This is how I wear mine. With a dbty. Thanks for letting me share.
> View attachment 4234563



Your pendants are beautiful! The holiday pendant looks like a white MOP, is it very pale yellow?


----------



## Bother Free

This is my first VCA holiday pendant and VCA jewelry  
Mine is more like light gold. The GMOP really is a chameleon 
All the holiday pendants that I’ve seen in this thread are gorgeous 
I’m waiting for the small traveling pouch to arrive 
Thank you for letting me share!


----------



## kimber418

MiniNavy said:


> Your pendants are beautiful! The holiday pendant looks like a white MOP, is it very pale yellow?


My Pendant is a very pale gold.  It has shimmers of MOP under lighting.


----------



## kimber418

Bother Free said:


> This is my first VCA holiday pendant and VCA jewelry
> Mine is more like light gold. The GMOP really is a chameleon
> All the holiday pendants that I’ve seen in this thread are gorgeous
> I’m waiting for the small traveling pouch to arrive
> Thank you for letting me share!
> 
> View attachment 4235011
> View attachment 4235012
> View attachment 4235013
> View attachment 4235014



Bother Free,
Congrats on your first piece of Van Cleef and welcome to the VCA world.  It is a wild and slippery slope (in a good way) and this forum will inform and tempt you in so many ways!   Thank you for sharing your new and gorgeous 2018 Holiday Pendant!


----------



## nicole0612

Emerson said:


> That is an amazing collection of holiday pendants! Yes your gold mop would look so beautiful with a 20 motif for sure! This is how I wear mine. With a dbty. Thanks for letting me share.
> View attachment 4234563


This looks very nice. I’m glad you posted the photo because I am looking for ways to layer my VCA vintage and magic necklaces to make them look more substantial without giving a heavy look.


----------



## Emerson

Thank you so much @kimber418! 
I’m not usually a necklace person (I love big watches and earrings) but lately I’m really into necklaces. I love how elegant this gold mop looks and I love my dbty. 
Anything turquoise VCA is so sought after, can’t imagine if it is a LE turquoise holiday pendant! They will be flying off the shelf even before they get to the shelf lol  A turquoise holiday pendant with that little sparkling diamond will be absolutely dreamy! 


kimber418 said:


> I love your holiday pendant layered with your dbty.   I also layer my holiday pendants sometimes with a dbty.    I hope some year they are able to do turquoise holiday pendant.  Even though I own a single motif turquoise VCA pendant I would love to own a turquoise holiday pendant just for that little diamond on the turquoise alhambra!


----------



## DreamingPink

kimber418 said:


> My Pendant is a very pale gold.  It has shimmers of MOP under lighting.



Thank you for your reply! I wish I could find a pale one too but my SA only had one and that was very yellow... you are so lucky [emoji4]


----------



## Emerson

Hi @MiniNavy ! 
I purchased the holiday pendant sight unseen! I wasn’t even originally allocated one as I was not an existing VCA customer but the lovely SA picked a light colored one for me and it is perfect, even though I was not able to select the colour myself. 





MiniNavy said:


> Your pendants are beautiful! The holiday pendant looks like a white MOP, is it very pale yellow?


----------



## Emerson

Bother Free said:


> This is my first VCA holiday pendant and VCA jewelry
> Mine is more like light gold. The GMOP really is a chameleon
> All the holiday pendants that I’ve seen in this thread are gorgeous
> I’m waiting for the small traveling pouch to arrive
> Thank you for letting me share!
> 
> Hi Queen of chanel brooches! So happy to be twins with you. First VCA holiday pendant and first VCA piece ever! Yours is beautiful!
> 
> View attachment 4235011
> View attachment 4235012
> View attachment 4235013
> View attachment 4235014


----------



## DreamingPink

Emerson said:


> Hi @MiniNavy !
> I purchased the holiday pendant sight unseen! I wasn’t even originally allocated one as I was not an existing VCA customer but the lovely SA picked a light colored one for me and it is perfect, even though I was not able to select the colour myself.


Thank you for sharing your story! I wish I could be as brave as you 
But I'm super picky and I'm afraid if the shade is not what I wanted, I'd have to return it.... my SA said there is a wait list and so far the pendants they received are all evenly yellow, so I guess I will pass on this year's holiday pendant....


----------



## Emerson

nicole0612 said:


> This looks very nice. I’m glad you posted the photo because I am looking for ways to layer my VCA vintage and magic necklaces to make them look more substantial without giving a heavy look.



Thank you @nicole0612! The dbty is my only necklace in gold that I can layer with the holiday pendant. All my other necklaces are in platinum. I am somehow not into the greyish colour of the platinum necklaces anymore but loving the gold  at the moment. Look forward to seeing how you layer!


----------



## Bother Free

kimber418 said:


> Bother Free,
> Congrats on your first piece of Van Cleef and welcome to the VCA world.  It is a wild and slippery slope (in a good way) and this forum will inform and tempt you in so many ways!   Thank you for sharing your new and gorgeous 2018 Holiday Pendant!


Thank you so much for your kind and sweet words kimber418!! 

You collection of holiday pendants are beyond gorgeous 

I can see VCA being a slippery slope for me


----------



## texasgirliegirl

MiniNavy said:


> Thank you for sharing your story! I wish I could be as brave as you
> But I'm super picky and I'm afraid if the shade is not what I wanted, I'd have to return it.... my SA said there is a wait list and so far the pendants they received are all evenly yellow, so I guess I will pass on this year's holiday pendant....


It seems that more are on the pale side than on the darker yellow side so if you decided to take a chance and go for it you will likely be nicely surprised.


----------



## DreamingPink

texasgirliegirl said:


> It seems that more are on the pale side than on the darker yellow side so if you decided to take a chance and go for it you will likely be nicely surprised.


Aww just when I thought my wallet is safe!
Now you got me thinking again lol... thanks for enabling!!


----------



## thewildraven

Emerson said:


> Thank you @nicole0612! The dbty is my only necklace in gold that I can layer with the holiday pendant. All my other necklaces are in platinum. I am somehow not into the greyish colour of the platinum necklaces anymore but loving the gold  at the moment. Look forward to seeing how you layer!



I have a dbty too, but I am worried that the diamond will scratch my holiday pendant.. I have the   2016 onyx


----------



## Emerson

thewildraven said:


> I have a dbty too, but I am worried that the diamond will scratch my holiday pendant.. I have the   2016 onyx



Are you worried about the onyx side being scratched or the solid gold side? 

Does anyone else have this issue that the solid brushed gold backing gets scratched when you layer your holiday pendant? Especially when you layer with something more substantial than a dbty, say the 10 motif or the 20 motif?


----------



## thewildraven

Emerson said:


> Are you worried about the onyx side being scratched or the solid gold side?
> 
> Does anyone else have this issue that the solid brushed gold backing gets scratched when you layer your holiday pendant? Especially when you layer with something more substantial than a dbty, say the 10 motif or the 20 motif?



I was thinking of the Onyx .. but now you mentioned it .. The 18ct gold back will be extremely susceptible to scratches


----------



## gagabag

If anyone else wants this pendant, there are at least 3 more in Ginza Tokyo


----------



## hopiko

It glows!  I  this pendant!


----------



## Alena21

I had the choice btw 3 HP. The first one was the smoothest and most irridiscent , the other two had more texture and were a bit darker. You can see them with or without flash below:


----------



## Alena21

I chose the lightest(almost transluscent)  and the smoothest one.Here it is under different lighting. I like that it has flashes of pink, green and blue as my skin is cool toned. Seriously the other two were lovely also.


----------



## Alena21

It looks all pink at times but I'm not mad at it. When I was comparing the three in my first post they all looked different bright colours but my phone camera failed to show it. When it is on me when I move it changes colours constantly. I'm in love.


----------



## hopiko

Alena21 said:


> It looks all pink at times but I'm not mad at it. When I was comparing the three in my first post they all looked different bright colours but my phone camera failed to show it. When it is on me when I move it changes colours constantly. I'm in love.


I love the one you picked, it is gorgeous! Congrats!


----------



## Alena21

hopiko said:


> I love the one you picked, it is gorgeous! Congrats!


Thanks! I'm happy with it. I was not sure that I was going to buy one before I tried them on. The high lustre makes it very shiny and it has flashback even when I'm not using the flash. It looks like it is glowing. The SA said it is the last shipment. I missed out on the first one as I was overseas and could not confirm buying it so she could not reserve it for me.


----------



## WingNut

Alena21 said:


> Thanks! I'm happy with it. I was not sure that I was going to buy one before I tried them on. The high lustre makes it very shiny and it has flashback even when I'm not using the flash. It looks like it is glowing. The SA said it is the last shipment. I missed out on the first one as I was overseas and could not confirm buying it so she could not reserve it for me.



It’s gorgeous! You picked a good one.

I love how they look on everyone, but still not sure it would have been right for me. It seems to flatter either darker completions (contrast) or fair/cool-toned ones very nicely though!


----------



## Alena21

WingNut said:


> It’s gorgeous! You picked a good one.
> 
> I love how they look on everyone, but still not sure it would have been right for me. It seems to flatter either darker completions (contrast) or fair/cool-toned ones very nicely though!


I was almost sure I'm going to pass on this one before I saw it and tried it on. It was even not in my wish list since I missed on the first shipment and they don't me most likely they won't have another one.
I like how it looks different on everyone so each person have their own unique piece.


WingNut said:


> It’s gorgeous! You picked a good one.
> 
> I love how they look on everyone, but still not sure it would have been right for me. It seems to flatter either darker completions (contrast) or fair/cool-toned ones very nicely though!


I was not sure if  I was going to get one until I saw a few and tried them on. It was not even on my wish list.
Especially after I missed on the first batch and I was told the second one was not confirmed.
I love how the pendants are unique so everyone has their own custom- like piece.


----------



## Stardust Andromeda

Alena21 said:


> I chose the lightest(almost transluscent)  and the smoothest one.Here it is under different lighting. I like that it has flashes of pink, green and blue as my skin is cool toned. Seriously the other two were lovely also.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4245373
> View attachment 4245374
> View attachment 4245375


Very good choice!


----------



## Stardust Andromeda

WingNut said:


> It’s gorgeous! You picked a good one.
> 
> I love how they look on everyone, but still not sure it would have been right for me. It seems to flatter either darker completions (contrast) or fair/cool-toned ones very nicely though!


My gf who had a WMOP pendant also passed on the lighter shade as she felt it was too similar ... no regrets!


----------



## Alena21

Stardust Andromeda said:


> My gf who had a WMOP pendant also passed on the lighter shade as she felt it was too similar ... no regrets!


Yes, If I had the WMOP I would not bothered to even check this one out.  But I'm not a VCA  LE HP collector.  Some pple like to have ALL of them. Either way it is fine.


----------



## Gracilan

...I purchased the holiday pendant a few weeks ago.  At the time, I was shown 3 or 4 to choose from.. I don’t know why, but I wasn’t in love with the way any of them looked on me, however, I chose one. I left it at the shop to be lengthened. Thought about it all weekend and on Monday morning I texted my SA and asked her to hold up as I changed my mind..lol. I knew what I really wanted, the 10 motif YG necklace!  They added 3 1/2 inches, extra links between motifs, total 20”..I love this necklace..I attached my 5 motif YG bracelet to the back, behind by neck, for a longer look - 27”.  For all you ladies that purchased the pendant, they’re beautiful and look wonderful on you!  Looking forward to the 2019 pendant now!


----------



## lisawhit

Gracilan said:


> ...I purchased the holiday pendant a few weeks ago.  At the time, I was shown 3 or 4 to choose from.. I don’t know why, but I wasn’t in love with the way any of them looked on me, however, I chose one. I left it at the shop to be lengthened. Thought about it all weekend and on Monday morning I texted my SA and asked her to hold up as I changed my mind..lol. I knew what I really wanted, the 10 motif YG necklace!  They added 3 1/2 inches, extra links between motifs, total 20”..I love this necklace..I attached my 5 motif YG bracelet to the back, behind by neck, for a longer look - 27”.  For all you ladies that purchased the pendant, they’re beautiful and look wonderful on you!  Looking forward to the 2019 pendant now!



I have the 10 yg motif and also had it extended to a 20" and I absolutely love it!  I wear it all the time!


----------



## Gracilan

lisawhit said:


> I have the 10 yg motif and also had it extended to a 20" and I absolutely love it!  I wear it all the time!


..me too! Looks like a string of golden flowers


----------



## Alena21

When I decided to buy the 10YG necklace I found out the news about the 10 motive guilloche coming up soon. So I decided to wait and choose btw them. Extending the necklace is something that I'll also consider. 
I am not sure if I want to extend the HP though. Still thinking about it.


----------



## Gracilan

Alena21 said:


> When I decided to buy the 10YG necklace I found out the news about the 10 motive guilloche coming up soon. So I decided to wait and choose btw them. Extending the necklace is something that I'll also consider.
> I am not sure if I want to extend the HP though. Still thinking about it.



I, too, thought about the new one...although beautiful, I based my decision on thinking it’s more modern looking and the pattern too familiar looking..you will be very happy with anyone you choose!


----------



## Alena21

Gracilan said:


> I, too, thought about the new one...although beautiful, I based my decision on thinking it’s more modern looking and the pattern too familiar looking..you will be very happy with anyone you choose!


Yes, at first I was hesitating btw YG and RG. Finally settled on YG. Then found out through this forum about the guilloche. I can't decide based on pics. So I shall wait till I see it.You are right both are beautiful so one has to choose what compliments their looks and fits in their collection the most.
I'm curious to see the extended 10 YG and looking forward to you sharing pics!


----------



## kkreme

So happy to find a piece that I really like, from a new batch that just came in  

Out of the five pieces I was shown, this one caught my eye immediately. It has gorgeous iridescence and a lot of character! 

Absolutely fascinated by the photos I managed to capture under various lightings and angles. Sharing with you beautiful ladies here!


----------



## Stardust Andromeda

kkreme said:


> So happy to find a piece that I really like, from a new batch that just came in
> Absolutely fascinated by the photos I managed to capture under various lightings and angles. Sharing with you beautiful ladies here!


This is so very very pretty! Wow! Now I am tempted to break my motif so that I can get a new one!

I feel as though I am staring out at a nebula ...


----------



## Alena21

kkreme said:


> So happy to find a piece that I really like, from a new batch that just came in
> 
> Out of the five pieces I was shown, this one caught my eye immediately. It has gorgeous iridescence and a lot of character!
> 
> Absolutely fascinated by the photos I managed to capture under various lightings and angles. Sharing with you beautiful ladies here!
> 
> View attachment 4247120


Absolutely gorgeous!
What camera do you use to capture it?
Mine is like this but can't capture it with my phone.


----------



## Alena21

Nope, yours is beautiful too, Stardust Andromeda


----------



## lisawhit

Just received mine today 
	

		
			
		

		
	




I was on the fence with this one but I knew I would regret it...


----------



## Alena21

lisawhit said:


> Just received mine today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4247600
> View attachment 4247601
> 
> I was on the fence with this one but I knew I would regret it...


Looks very lovely with the solid YG. Does not blend together with it.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

lisawhit said:


> Just received mine today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4247600
> View attachment 4247601
> 
> I was on the fence with this one but I knew I would regret it...


Regret it?


----------



## lisawhit

texasgirliegirl said:


> Regret it?


Not at all, I’m delighted!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

lisawhit said:


> Not at all, I’m delighted!


Oh good!!
I was worried that you regretted your decision. 
Isn’t this years pendant special? Subtle yet so magical at once.


----------



## lisawhit

texasgirliegirl said:


> Oh good!!
> I was worried that you regretted your decision.
> Isn’t this years pendant special? Subtle yet so magical at once.


Magical is a good description.  I've loved seeing everyone's pictures of this hp...it really is beautiful.  I knew I would regret if I didn't get this one....and I'm really happy I found one this late.  I received it yesterday after having it lengthened and monogrammed.  Guess what I'll be wearing today?


----------



## kkreme

Stardust Andromeda said:


> This is so very very pretty! Wow! Now I am tempted to break my motif so that I can get a new one!
> 
> I feel as though I am staring out at a nebula ...



Thanks sweetie ) you made a great choice to pick a hp that looks different from yr wmop so they can complement any look! 




Alena21 said:


> Absolutely gorgeous!
> What camera do you use to capture it?
> Mine is like this but can't capture it with my phone.


 
Thank you dear ) I used a Sony RX 100. I like how yours appears to be glowing!


----------



## kimber418

So happy for you!  Your pendant is beautiful and looks great with
the all gold 20 motif!


lisawhit said:


> Not at all, I’m delighted!


----------



## lisawhit

kimber418 said:


> So happy for you!  Your pendant is beautiful and looks great with
> the all gold 20 motif!


Thank you


----------



## hermesholic

Hi ladies, how many of u lengthened the chain?? It actually drops just below my collar bone now which I find is perfect. But I’m also afraid that I may prefer it to be slightly longer in the future. 

Anyways, sharing a few pics of my hp since I’m here [emoji7]








All taken indoor under natural light!


----------



## kkreme

hermesholic said:


> Hi ladies, how many of u lengthened the chain?? It actually drops just below my collar bone now which I find is perfect. But I’m also afraid that I may prefer it to be slightly longer in the future.
> 
> Anyways, sharing a few pics of my hp since I’m here [emoji7]
> 
> View attachment 4250188
> 
> View attachment 4250190
> 
> View attachment 4250191
> 
> 
> All taken indoor under natural light!




I have the same dilemma too. I generally like my necklaces longer but I feel this looks elegant on the collarbone. 

Thought of wearing it for three months before deciding.


----------



## Stardust Andromeda

hermesholic said:


> Hi ladies, how many of u lengthened the chain?? It actually drops just below my collar bone now which I find is perfect. But I’m also afraid that I may prefer it to be slightly longer in the future.


Congrats! The YMOP is very easy to love with the way it captures the light and disperse it. 



kkreme said:


> I have the same dilemma too. I generally like my necklaces longer but I feel this looks elegant on the collarbone.


I lengthened mine - I have a jump ring now at 16.8" and 18.8". The one at 14.8" had been taken away. Check if you can keep the 14.8" jump ring. If so, you can wear it at 3 different lengths.


----------



## periogirl28

These examples are just fabulous. Thanks for sharing the eye candy even if these specs don't suit me.


----------



## Alena21

kkreme said:


> Thanks sweetie ) you made a great choice to pick a hp that looks different from yr wmop so they can complement any look!
> Thanks I have this camera.  I figured the flashback came from my phone being in beauty mode.  Haha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you dear ) I used a Sony RX 100. I like how yours appears to be glowing!


----------



## nicole0612

hermesholic said:


> Hi ladies, how many of u lengthened the chain?? It actually drops just below my collar bone now which I find is perfect. But I’m also afraid that I may prefer it to be slightly longer in the future.
> 
> Anyways, sharing a few pics of my hp since I’m here [emoji7]
> 
> View attachment 4250188
> 
> View attachment 4250190
> 
> View attachment 4250191
> 
> 
> All taken indoor under natural light!



I actually wore mine on the short jump ring today (the first time for any VCA pendant!). It hits me right at the collarbone there.


----------



## hermesholic

nicole0612 said:


> I actually wore mine on the short jump ring today (the first time for any VCA pendant!). It hits me right at the collarbone there.
> View attachment 4250741



Looks good [emoji1319][emoji1319][emoji1319][emoji1319][emoji1319]


----------



## hermesholic

Stardust Andromeda said:


> Congrats! The YMOP is very easy to love with the way it captures the light and disperse it.
> 
> 
> I lengthened mine - I have a jump ring now at 16.8" and 18.8". The one at 14.8" had been taken away. Check if you can keep the 14.8" jump ring. If so, you can wear it at 3 different lengths.



I actually measured mine and it’s at 16" and not 16.8"! Is this even possible? Cos even the website stated that the length is 16.8!


----------



## Stardust Andromeda

hermesholic said:


> I actually measured mine and it’s at 16" and not 16.8"! Is this even possible? Cos even the website stated that the length is 16.8!


Hmmm ... I guess because it is handmade (?), you need to factor in human  .... not error .... inaccuracy? Must be fate getting you to lengthen yours? 

This years pendant is so special - I had been wearing mine almost everyday now (except when it was lengthened).

Today’s rainbow - shining gold and pink!

Please share more mod shots - I don’t think I will ever get bored of looking at the pendant.


----------



## hermesholic

Stardust Andromeda said:


> Hmmm ... I guess because it is handmade (?), you need to factor in human  .... not error .... inaccuracy? Must be fate getting you to lengthen yours?
> 
> This years pendant is so special - I had been wearing mine almost everyday now (except when it was lengthened).
> 
> Today’s rainbow - shining gold and pink!
> 
> Please share more mod shots - I don’t think I will ever get bored of looking at the pendant.
> View attachment 4252397



Maybe I do need to get mine lengthen! The drop of the pendant looks so elegant in ur mod pic!


----------



## lisawhit




----------



## Stardust Andromeda

lisawhit said:


> View attachment 4252613


Thanks for this comparison shot which came at just the right time. I saw the guilloche series yesterday. It was very eye catching because it was literally flashy. I was afraid it will steal the thunder from other pieces. The traditional hammered gold is softer and allows other pieces to share its limelight.

You wear it so well too!


----------



## lisawhit

Stardust Andromeda said:


> Thanks for this comparison shot which came at just the right time. I saw the guilloche series yesterday. It was very eye catching because it was literally flashy. I was afraid it will steal the thunder from other pieces. The traditional hammered gold is softer and allows other pieces to share its limelight.
> 
> You wear it so well too!


Thank you


----------



## Alena21

lisawhit said:


> View attachment 4252613


Lovely photo


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Stardust Andromeda said:


> Thanks for this comparison shot which came at just the right time. I saw the guilloche series yesterday. It was very eye catching because it was literally flashy. I was afraid it will steal the thunder from other pieces. The traditional hammered gold is softer and allows other pieces to share its limelight.
> 
> You wear it so well too!


I agree with you.
The guilloche is beautiful but the traditional vintage is more refined.
The earrings are beautiful although I’m not sure that I prefer them over the frivole earrings, which are also shiny.
It’s nice to have so many beautiful options depending on one’s personal style.


----------



## PennyD2911

texasgirliegirl said:


> I agree with you.
> The guilloche is beautiful but the traditional vintage is more refined.
> The earrings are beautiful although I’m not sure that I prefer them over the frivole earrings, which are also shiny.
> It’s nice to have so many beautiful options depending on one’s personal style.



+1


----------



## ShoooSh

Bought my own LE pendant last week but kept it at the boutique to get the engraving done& my SA sent me this via WhatsApp,  my parents initials along with their wedding anniv. date[emoji813]️   
Thought ill share it with you ladies ..


----------



## AntiqueShopper

I’m super excited to share my second piece of VCA (my first is a 10 motif in yellow gold).   I’ve been taking a lot of pictures of this beauty and hubby thinks I’m weird-  lol!  I just can’t get over how it really changes color in different lights.


----------



## PennyD2911

ShoooSh said:


> View attachment 4257835
> 
> 
> Bought my own LE pendant last week but kept it at the boutique to get the engraving done& my SA sent me this via WhatsApp,  my parents initials along with their wedding anniv. date[emoji813]️
> Thought ill share it with you ladies ..



Love that! I didn’t know they would engrave a [emoji813]️.


----------



## PennyD2911

PennyD2911 said:


> Love that! I didn’t know they would engrave a [emoji813]️.



Congrats![emoji256]


----------



## Stardust Andromeda

AntiqueShopper said:


> I’m super excited to share my second piece of VCA (my first is a 10 motif in yellow gold).   I’ve been taking a lot of pictures of this beauty and hubby thinks I’m weird-  lol!  I just can’t get over how it really changes color in different lights.


So happy for you. Congrats!


----------



## AntiqueShopper

Stardust Andromeda said:


> So happy for you. Congrats!


Thank you!


----------



## Suzil

Ladies and gents - I just checked the VCA website and as I am considering the holiday pendant, I saw it went in price from USD $3,450 to $4,500could this be a mistake? Or is this an usual increase for this specific piece?


----------



## klynneann

Suzil said:


> Ladies and gents - I just checked the VCA website and as I am considering the holiday pendant, I saw it went in price from USD $3,450 to $4,500could this be a mistake? Or is this an usual increase for this specific piece?


Maybe you're on the Canadian website by accident?  It's still showing $3450 for me.

Edited:  Yes, I think that's it.  It is $4500 CAD.


----------



## Suzil

klynneann said:


> Maybe you're on the Canadian website by accident?  It's still showing $3450 for me.
> 
> Edited:  Yes, I think that's it.  It is $4500 CAD.


YESSSS- you are correct, somehow my site defaulted to CA instead of US and didn’t realize!! Thank you so much for calling that out!


----------



## klynneann

Suzil said:


> YESSSS- you are correct, somehow my site defaulted to CA instead of US and didn’t realize!! Thank you so much for calling that out!


Sure!  It happens to me sometimes and I usually have a small freak out before I realize what's happened.


----------



## hopiko

2018 LE pendant + black turtleneck! I  the iridescence in this piece!


----------



## Suzil

klynneann said:


> Sure!  It happens to me sometimes and I usually have a small freak out before I realize what's happened.


That’s exactly what happened to me. Thank you again !!


----------



## Alena21

Suzil said:


> Ladies and gents - I just checked the VCA website and as I am considering the holiday pendant, I saw it went in price from USD $3,450 to $4,500could this be a mistake? Or is this an usual increase for this specific piece?


Wait what?!? Really???
Edit:
Read the other posts.... zennnn!


----------



## Alena21

hopiko said:


> 2018 LE pendant + black turtleneck! I  the iridescence in this piece!


 Very pretty! What length are you wearing it on Hopiko?


----------



## Suzil

Alena21 said:


> Wait what?!? Really???
> Edit:
> Read the other posts.... zennnn!


Zennn is right!!


----------



## hopiko

Alena21 said:


> Very pretty! What length are you wearing it on Hopiko?


Thank you, Alena.  I had the chain lengthened 2 inches  and because of the turtleneck, I am wearing it on the longer setting.  That said, probably at 18 -18.5 inches?


----------



## Stardust Andromeda

hopiko said:


> Thank you, Alena.  I had the chain lengthened 2 inches  and because of the turtleneck, I am wearing it on the longer setting.  That said, probably at 18 -18.5 inches?


I was wearing a red turtleneck with my LE pendant at 18” too. I wanted to twin with you and was about to snap the photo when someone came into my office for a discussion ... i was sooooooooo embarrassed!


----------



## hopiko

Stardust Andromeda said:


> I was wearing a red turtleneck with my LE pendant at 18” too. I wanted to twin with you and was about to snap the photo when someone came into my office for a discussion ... i was sooooooooo embarrassed!


Oh no......I bet it looked gorgeous against red!   I would love to see it next time


----------



## Stardust Andromeda

hopiko said:


> Oh no......I bet it looked gorgeous against red!   I would love to see it next time


These were what I managed to take ... not in the best angle/lighting ...


----------



## nicole0612

Stardust Andromeda said:


> These were what I managed to take ... not in the best angle/lighting ...



Beautiful look!
I also noticed that this pendant looks so nice worn over clothing - it seems to pop more.


----------



## Alena21

hopiko said:


> Thank you, Alena.  I had the chain lengthened 2 inches  and because of the turtleneck, I am wearing it on the longer setting.  That said, probably at 18 -18.5 inches?


Thanks. I haven't sent mine in for the alteration yet


----------



## hopiko

Stardust Andromeda said:


> These were what I managed to take ... not in the best angle/lighting ...


Sooooo pretty!  It looks great on you and your red turtleneck!


----------



## nicole0612

A bit of iridescence [emoji177]


----------



## lisawhit

I love every single picture of this years holiday pendant, truly stunning!


----------



## hopiko

nicole0612 said:


> View attachment 4278590
> 
> A bit of iridescence [emoji177]


Gorgeous!


----------



## nicole0612

hopiko said:


> Gorgeous!



Thank you! [emoji177]


----------



## Phoenix123

@Stardust Andromeda and @hopiko, may I ask how much it costs to have the chain lengthened?


----------



## Stardust Andromeda

Phoenix123 said:


> @Stardust Andromeda and @hopiko, may I ask how much it costs to have the chain lengthened?


It is free alteration for 90 days from the date of purchase. So if you want to lengthen it, you probably should do it soon. I went for the max allowed, so my chain hangs at about 18.8". I find that at 18.8", I can wear it over my turtlenecks and the iridescence shows up more often.


----------



## hopiko

There


Phoenix123 said:


> @Stardust Andromeda and @hopiko, may I ask how much it costs to have the chain lengthened?


Hi Phoenix, you can add up to 2 inches at no charge within 90 days of purchase.  If you are unsure, you can add an inch and the add another...still at no charge.  It is a great service.  I am near a boutique with a jeweler so it usually only takes 2-3 days!


----------



## Phoenix123

Stardust Andromeda said:


> It is free alteration for 90 days from the date of purchase. So if you want to lengthen it, you probably should do it soon. I went for the max allowed, so my chain hangs at about 18.8". I find that at 18.8", I can wear it over my turtlenecks and the iridescence shows up more often.



Thank you.  I appreciate the infor.  I was thinking the same thing, esp after seeing how beautiful your pendant is over your turtleneck.


----------



## Phoenix123

hopiko said:


> There
> 
> Hi Phoenix, you can add up to 2 inches at no charge within 90 days of purchase.  If you are unsure, you can add an inch and the add another...still at no charge.  It is a great service.  I am near a boutique with a jeweler so it usually only takes 2-3 days!



Fabulous!  Thank you.  I may ask for an inch first and then if necessary, another inch.  Good advice!


----------



## chlbag2012

Stardust Andromeda said:


> It is free alteration for 90 days from the date of purchase. So if you want to lengthen it, you probably should do it soon. I went for the max allowed, so my chain hangs at about 18.8". I find that at 18.8", I can wear it over my turtlenecks and the iridescence shows up more often.



Can you take a pix how they added extra 2inches?  I noticed my holiday pendant has a loop to extend   I live over 1.5 hour one way drive from boutique so no easy to just drop by. Thank you!


----------



## vinotastic

I lived vicariously through this thread and my husband surprised me with the pendant (1st LE and my 2nd VCA piece). It’s true the lighting makes such a difference. Mine is more golden but has contrast.  I’m quite pale but I rock all flavors of gold.


----------



## Stardust Andromeda

vinotastic said:


> I lived vicariously through this thread and my husband surprised me with the pendant (1st LE and my 2nd VCA piece). It’s true the lighting makes such a difference. Mine is more golden but has contrast.  I’m quite pale but I rock all flavors of gold.


Congrats! Do post mod shots. It is a lovely lovely pendant!


----------



## nicole0612

vinotastic said:


> I lived vicariously through this thread and my husband surprised me with the pendant (1st LE and my 2nd VCA piece). It’s true the lighting makes such a difference. Mine is more golden but has contrast.  I’m quite pale but I rock all flavors of gold.



This is so sweet. I’m sure you will treasure it all the more since it was a thoughtful surprise gift. Your husband chose a lovely pendant.


----------



## vinotastic

Here are a a few photos of it in various lighting this morning. The first is on the bus on the way to work, second is in the office, and third is to show it against my skin tone.


----------



## Stardust Andromeda

vinotastic said:


> Here are a a few photos of it in various lighting this morning. The first is on the bus on the way to work, second is in the office, and third is to show it against my skin tone.


You wear it so well!  And the pendant looks great against red.


----------



## Leo the Lion

My hubby surprised me with this lovely holiday pendant. It really changes colors in different lighting. I love it!!!


----------



## Leo the Lion

I love it on the shortest length  15"


----------



## Leo the Lion

Normal 16.5" length when I measured it paired with my new x-mas shirt and new robe lol.


----------



## lisawhit

Leo the Lion said:


> Normal 16.5" length when I measured it paired with my new x-mas shirt and new robe lol.


Love this!


----------



## Alena21

Question for those who extended the necklace:
I want to keep the ring for the shortest length, keep the ring for the original length and add the max free allowed length...
Would VCA allow it or should I have to pay to do this??


----------



## Phoenix123

Alena21 said:


> Question for those who extended the necklace:
> I want to keep the ring for the shortest length, keep the ring for the original length and add the max free allowed length...
> Would VCA allow it or should I have to pay to do this??



That's exactly how I am having mine done and it's completely FOC.


----------



## Alena21

Phoenix123 said:


> That's exactly how I am having mine done and it's completely FOC.


Great news! Thanks!


----------



## Alena21

Phoenix123 said:


> That's exactly how I am having mine done and it's completely FOC.


How long does it take?


----------



## Leo the Lion

So cool that this years holiday pendant is in a magazine in France!


----------



## hermesholic

Alena21 said:


> How long does it take?



I was told two wks..


----------



## Bee-licious

texasbrooke said:


> Just got this by text!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4192614


Where is this info from? Where do they show the gold weight like that? I was trying to compare the weight of gold between guilloche and frivole small earrings lol so see what was better “value”


----------



## Stardust Andromeda

Bee-licious said:


> Where is this info from? Where do they show the gold weight like that? I was trying to compare the weight of gold between guilloche and frivole small earrings lol so see what was better “value”


I have never seen weight of gold anywhere!


----------



## Bee-licious

Stardust Andromeda said:


> I have never seen weight of gold anywhere!


I think I’m your original post with the photo it shows the weight of the gold though. Let me try to find it


----------



## Bee-licious

Bee-licious said:


> I think I’m your original post with the photo it shows the weight of the gold though. Let me try to find it



@Stardust Andromeda I’ve attached the photo. I think it’s from the catalogue because I don’t see it online. My apologies it looks like someone else posted this photo originally, I think @texasbrooke if I’m not mistaken


----------



## Alena21

I just collected the HP after being extended and they put only 4.5cm instead of the promised 5cm. They kept insisting this is the maximum.
Anybody else please measure yours send chime in!


----------



## nicole0612

Alena21 said:


> I just collected the HP after being extended and they put only 4.5cm instead of the promised 5cm. They kept insisting this is the maximum.
> Anybody else please measure yours send chime in!



Mine is 19.5 inches total and 16.5 inches to the jump ring after lengthening. My SA said that the workshop kept contacting her because it was longer than they usually do, but she assured them this was what I wanted. How long is yours now?


----------



## Alena21

nicole0612 said:


> Mine is 19.5 inches total and 16.5 inches to the jump ring after lengthening. My SA said that the workshop kept contacting her because it was longer than they usually do, but she assured them this was what I wanted. How long is yours now?


Mine is 23cm from the bottom of the chain to the last jump ring which is about 9 standard inches. Please refer to the pic.
How many centemiters is 19.5 inches ? I'm a bit confused by the different measurements


----------



## Stardust Andromeda

Alena21 said:


> Mine is 23cm from the bottom of the chain to the last jump ring which is about 9 standard inches. Please refer to the pic.
> How many centemiters is 19.5 inches ? I'm a bit confused by the different measurements


Mine too!


----------



## Alena21

Stardust Andromeda said:


> Mine too!


Thank you Stardust Andromeda for stepping in and clearing things out. 
I'm with a neck brace at the moment And can't even try it on to make sure it is ok.  So had to measure it like this. Xxx


----------



## nicole0612

Alena21 said:


> Mine is 23cm from the bottom of the chain to the last jump ring which is about 9 standard inches. Please refer to the pic.
> How many centemiters is 19.5 inches ? I'm a bit confused by the different measurements



Sorry, I measured mine from clasp to ring (end to end), I see you were looking for it measured from the motif to the end. So sorry for the confusion.
When measured the same way as yours, from the clasp to the top of the motif (when clasped) it measures 24.25cm.


----------



## Alena21

nicole0612 said:


> Sorry, I measured mine from clasp to ring (end to end), I see you were looking for it measured from the motif to the end. So sorry for the confusion.
> When measured the same way as yours, from the clasp to the top of the motif (when clasped) it measures 24.25cm.


Thank you for going to the trouble, dear Nicole0612! xo


----------



## nicole0612

Alena21 said:


> Thank you for going to the trouble, dear Nicole0912! xo



You are very welcome!


----------



## Bee-licious

For people that have the gold MOP holiday pendant, how are you liking it? Do you find that it goes well with all colors of clothing/outfits? Do you have both the white MOP and gold MOP in your collection?


----------



## valnsw

Bee-licious said:


> For people that have the gold MOP holiday pendant, how are you liking it? Do you find that it goes well with all colors of clothing/outfits? Do you have both the white MOP and gold MOP in your collection?



I find the gold mop holiday goes well on dark coloured tops and on my bare skin. 

I have both white mop single motif pendant (as I got this early in my collection) and gold mop holiday pendant. 

I will wear white mop single motif pendant if I find it co-ordinates well with my other accessories and / or I want a more clean crisp look.


----------



## Stardust Andromeda

I simply cannot resist photographing this humble little thing. It has brought me so much enjoyment! It looks like an ugly little thing when lying flat on a table but when worn, it is a complete stunner.


----------



## lisawhit

Stardust Andromeda said:


> I simply cannot resist photographing this humble little thing. It has brought me so much enjoyment! It looks like an ugly little thing when lying flat on a table but when worn, it is a complete stunner.


stunning


----------



## Suzil

Hey everybody! So, I missed out on this beautiful piece. Called their customer service and they told me it is completely sold out. I have checking fashionpile, VC to see if one pops up, but nothing  can anyone recommend any other site that I could go to see if I find one there ? 

Thank you!


----------



## doloresmia

Suzil said:


> Hey everybody! So, I missed out on this beautiful piece. Called their customer service and they told me it is completely sold out. I have checking fashionpile, VC to see if one pops up, but nothing  can anyone recommend any other site that I could go to see if I find one there ?
> 
> Thank you!



Ann’s Fabulous Finds... good luck!


----------



## Suzil

doloresmia said:


> Ann’s Fabulous Finds... good luck!


Thank you!


----------



## JewelryLover101

Suzil said:


> Hey everybody! So, I missed out on this beautiful piece. Called their customer service and they told me it is completely sold out. I have checking fashionpile, VC to see if one pops up, but nothing  can anyone recommend any other site that I could go to see if I find one there ?
> 
> Thank you!


I have seen a few posted on eBay recently, although of course you have to be careful with eBay and authenticity.


----------



## Suzil

JewelryLover101 said:


> I have seen a few posted on eBay recently, although of course you have to be careful with eBay and authenticity.


Hey there! Yes, definitely, eBay is a tricky route. I think I am going to just accept that I missed on this perfect pendant and hope this year’s pendant is as beautiful! Crossing my fingers for yellow gold!


----------



## Bisoux78

Suzil said:


> Hey there! Yes, definitely, eBay is a tricky route. I think I am going to just accept that I missed on this perfect pendant and hope this year’s pendant is as beautiful! Crossing my fingers for yellow gold!



Try stalking Fashionphile, Ann's Fabulous Finds and Yoogi's daily. I got lucky and snagged one from Fashionphile recently.


----------



## Tall1Grl

Bisoux78 said:


> Try stalking Fashionphile, Ann's Fabulous Finds and Yoogi's daily. I got lucky and snagged one from Fashionphile recently.


Oh yes I saw that one on FP but wasnt sure at the time if it was yellow mop or not and so didn't post it for whomever would be interested! Congrats!


----------



## Bisoux78

Tall1Grl said:


> Oh yes I saw that one on FP but wasnt sure at the time if it was yellow mop or not and so didn't post it for whomever would be interested! Congrats!



Thanks! I can't wait! It's en route to me now from California. I'll post mod shots when it gets here.


----------



## Bisoux78

*Question: *Are the Holiday Pendants _heavier _than the regular single motif necklaces?


----------



## nicole0612

Bisoux78 said:


> *Question: *Are the Holiday Pendants _heavier _than the regular single motif necklaces?


Not noticeably so, if they are.


----------



## Suzil

Bisoux78 said:


> Try stalking Fashionphile, Ann's Fabulous Finds and Yoogi's daily. I got lucky and snagged one from Fashionphile recently.


Thank you!!


----------



## Bisoux78

She’s finally here! I can’t even begin to describe how in love I am with how gorgeous the MOP is. It literally changes color in diff angles and lighting! Wearing it dressed down in my work scrubs.


----------



## Meta

One just listed on AFF, should anyone be looking: https://www.annsfabulousfinds.com/c...-edition-diamond-and-mother-of-pearl-necklace


----------



## holycooooow

This is so pretty... I guess I’m late to the boat and it’s all gone right?


----------



## hopiko

holycooooow said:


> This is so pretty... I guess I’m late to the boat and it’s all gone right?



This one is not available in the stores any longer but it does pop up on Ann's Fab Finds and I think that there might be one on Fashionphile right now if you would consider pre-loved. 

I have it and LOVE it...so pretty!


----------



## Bisoux78

holycooooow said:


> This is so pretty... I guess I’m late to the boat and it’s all gone right?


I've seen quite a few pop up recently on Fashionphile and The Real Real. I'd personally go with Fashionphile first as they have a better reputation than TRR.


----------



## holycooooow

hopiko said:


> This one is not available in the stores any longer but it does pop up on Ann's Fab Finds and I think that there might be one on Fashionphile right now if you would consider pre-loved.
> 
> I have it and LOVE it...so pretty!



I don’t see it on fashionphile...I’m thinking 2 years too late


----------



## fashionelite

holycooooow said:


> I don’t see it on fashionphile...I’m thinking 2 years too late


There was one available last week for over $4k. It sold out quick. I’d  checkelsewhere if I were you, fashionpile is overpriced.


----------



## hopiko

holycooooow said:


> I don’t see it on fashionphile...I’m thinking 2 years too late


Sorry!  Maybe it was AFF...which looks like it was sold.  Keep looking at those 2 sites...the 2018 LE pendant definitely pops up from time to time!  Good luck!


----------



## Bisoux78

fashionelite said:


> There was one available last week for over $4k. It sold out quick. I’d  checkelsewhere if I were you, fashionpile is overpriced.


It's from their Alhambra 50th anniversary collection so I can see why it's in that price bracket.


----------

